# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  September here, and college football starting up

## Jan2017

We have already had the college football season open - last Saturday, in Sydney, Australia with the Cal Bears 51-31 over Hawai'i,
with games yesterday in the states, Tennessee Vols over Appalachian State in OT 20-13, and Louisville Cardinals 70-14 over Charlotte.

Tonight, the Colorado State Rams and the Buffs collide at Denver for their start of the season.

On Saturday, defending champs Alabama host USC . . . among all the rest.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

The most important month in baseball has just started and will determine who gets into the playoffs and beyond. Regarding college football, I just hope MSU beats UM cause I can't stand the smarmy liberal creeps that are UM fans.

----------


## Jan2017

> The most important month in baseball has just started . . .
>  Regarding college football, I just hope MSU beats UM cause I can't stand the smarmy liberal creeps that are UM fans.


Yes, September MLB determines just who are gonna be "the boys of October"

And as far as colleges and football and fans/alumni are, it seems to have a certain level of intensity other sports don't always have
 with a closer relationship than pro sports because of either a piece of parchment or student debt or both some may have.

----------


## oyarde

[B]Did Appalachian State cover the spread ? Sadder news , last week my High School  lost to the larger school cross town rival 30 - 13 after leading in the third quarter and a wide receiver playing QB due to injury to the starting QB ( who missed the entire season last year, and is the punter as well ) as we went on to a state championship . Maybe they can bounce back tonight.

----------


## oyarde

Maybe my Hoosiers can go 3 - 0 for the Oct 1 meetup with Michigan State  , we scored 22 4th quarter points to get the first win , next two are possible .

----------


## oyarde

Nine minutes to Half , the Black Knights are hanging tough with Temple .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> The most important month in baseball has just started and will determine who gets into the playoffs and beyond. Regarding college football, I just hope MSU beats UM cause I can't stand the smarmy liberal creeps that are UM fans.


My Giants have been $#@!ty after the All Star break. Hopefully we at least hang on to the lead in the Wild Card race. We're used to winning the World Series from the Wild Card round anyway

----------


## oyarde

Army needs this win and the next to have a shot at winning 6 games this season.

----------


## oyarde

Michigan State not looking impressive against the Paladins .

----------


## FunkBuddha

I was at the Tennessee game last night. The vibe was not good. If they had lost people would have been jumping off of the back of Neyland Stadium.  Im afraid the hype train has gone off the rails for the Volunteers.

----------


## oyarde

The Black Knights have those Owls on the ropes now . Up 28 -13 with 2:00 to go .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> My Giants have been $#@!ty after the All Star break. Hopefully we at least hang on to the lead in the Wild Card race. We're used to winning the World Series from the Wild Card round anyway


Aren't you guys supposed to win the title in the even number years? They joke about that on our sports talk here in metro Detroit.

----------


## oyarde

Yeah baby , Daddy is makin' money now ,  , seems like I always start out strong .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Aren't you guys supposed to win the title in the even number years? They joke about that on our sports talk here in metro Detroit.


We are supposed to. We've won it in 2010, 2012 and 2014. 

#EvenYear

Also bad memory on my earlier post. We won in 2010 and 2012 as division winners. 2014 we won from the Wild Card. I thought we won from the Wild Card twice.

----------


## euphemia

Our hapless Commodores had a very nice first half against South Carolina, but they have typically struggled in the second half, and that was again the problem last night.  Coach Mason seems to be a good teacher, though, and I think he has done some things with Vanderbilt that will serve them well this year.  Last year we could see a marked difference in their defensive awareness, and that was a big plus.  I see some more determination on offense, so perhaps we will see a more interesting team.

----------


## oyarde

I could go for a repeat of 1967 , with my Hoosiers winning the Big Ten and making the Rose Bowl .

----------


## oyarde

Hopefully , Danke will take me to a bowl game this season.

----------


## BamaAla

Roll Tide

----------


## BamaAla

> I was at the Tennessee game last night. The vibe was not good. If they had lost people would have been jumping off of the back of Neyland Stadium.  Im afraid the hype train has gone off the rails for the Volunteers.


#10 is on its way Smokey.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Appalachian State almost knocked off a big name school ten years later.

I have to admit though, that Smokey is still the best mascot (sorry UGA, you're a close second )

----------


## CPUd

> I was at the Tennessee game last night. The vibe was not good. If they had lost people would have been jumping off of the back of Neyland Stadium.  Im afraid the hype train has gone off the rails for the Volunteers.


Some of these FCS teams are not pushovers.  They are finding ways to attract more FBS transfers and get them on the field quicker.  OVC teams like JSU and EKU can often compete with the bigger schools.  JSU beat Ole Miss a few years ago.  That being said, UT has a OVC team coming in a few weeks they shouldn't have a problem with; they have some FBS transfers, but also a new coach and massive turnover from last year's team.

----------


## BamaAla

> Some of these FCS teams are not pushovers.  They are finding ways to attract more FBS transfers and get them on the field quicker.  OVC teams like JSU and EKU can often compete with the bigger schools.  JSU beat Ole Miss a few years ago.  That being said, UT has a OVC team coming in a few weeks they shouldn't have a problem with; they have some FBS transfers, but also a new coach and massive turnover from last year's team.


App State is FBS now; they moved up a couple of years ago.

JSU had a slew of SEC transfers a few years back probably headlined by Ryan Perrilloux who ended up having a decent career there after another suspension. You're right though, parity is pretty good in college football right now and that makes our current dynasty all the more impressive to my very biased eyes.

Are you a Tennessee Tech fan?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> We have already had the college football season open - last Saturday, in Sydney, Australia with the Cal Bears 51-31 over Hawai'i,
> with games yesterday in the states, Tennessee Vols over Appalachian State in OT 20-13, and Louisville Cardinals 70-14 over Charlotte.
> 
> *Tonight, the Colorado State Rams and the Buffs collide at Denver for their start of the season.*
> 
> On Saturday, defending champs Alabama host USC . . . among all the rest.


Go Buffs!  Off to a great start- 44-7 rout of interstate rival! Looking better on both sides of the ball.  Pac12 is going to be tough as always though.  Plus play at #7 Michigan in non- conference in two weeks.

Forced four turnovers. Only "power five" team to force a turnover in every game last season.

----------


## oyarde

I remember when Colorado State was competitive and fun to watch .

----------


## BamaAla

Good day already.

Oklahoma goes down to a good looking Houston squad and Mississippi State going down to a Sun Belt team (check that out CPUd) in South Alabama!

Roll Tide!!

----------


## oyarde

> Good day already.
> 
> Oklahoma goes down to a good looking Houston squad and Mississippi State going down to a Sun Belt team (check that out CPUd) in South Alabama!
> 
> Roll Tide!!


I expected Houston to compete for the win , the other was something .

----------


## oyarde

The Northwestern loss , I would consider a big upset , but I think LSU will have its hands full.

----------


## Suzanimal

Got on the t-shirt Mr Animal bought me for my birthday last year. Mine's gray, not black, though.

----------


## BamaAla

> The Northwestern loss , I would consider a big upset , but I think LSU will have its hands full.


They do. There is no excuse for LSU's offensive ineptitude; the powers that be will regret being bullied into keeping Les Miles.

----------


## BamaAla

I'll be interested to see what Kirby will do with Georgia. There has never been a lack of talent in Athens, but they just haven't been able to put it together. 

I surely hated to see him leave Tuscaloosa, but it was just a matter of time. Good luck.

----------


## oyarde

I am raking it in , having a yard sale while counting all of my new found football monies . I might celebrate and buy a new pair of 7 FRN jeans at Menards.

----------


## CPUd

> App State is FBS now; they moved up a couple of years ago.
> 
> JSU had a slew of SEC transfers a few years back probably headlined by Ryan Perrilloux who ended up having a decent career there after another suspension. You're right though, parity is pretty good in college football right now and that makes our current dynasty all the more impressive to my very biased eyes.
> 
> Are you a Tennessee Tech fan?


Yeah, I follow them because I did my undergrad there.  Watson Brown is very popular because he grew up in Cookeville and played HS there, so it was tough to see him retire.  All the coaches are going to say their players are students first and athletes second, but only some are serious about it.  He would bench starters for failing an exam.  When I would walk through the math building in the mornings, sometimes I would see one of his assistant coaches standing outside a classroom to make sure they are in class.  One time, assistant coach looked into the classroom and whipped out his phone, he calls one of the players and tells him he's got 10 minutes to "get that $#@!ing ass to the classroom".   But there were also several starters I remember having Calculus 2 and 3 with, which was required for all ___ Engineering majors, they had no problem making it to class and getting good grades.  The year before they won the OVC title, I was at the game when they beat JSU.  A lot of their fans travel with them, they were standing there in shock as the game slipped away from them.  That was the same year JSU beat Ole Miss.

The new coach Satterfield was an assistant at Temple, I think he is related to the coach at App State.  He brought 40 new players, including some skill players from FBS schools.  Not a lot of starters returning from last year's team.  They looked OK against Wofford, but that game was mostly in the trenches, and just got overpowered in the 2nd half.  They also look like they need a few games to get used to playing together.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Nirvikalpa

I root for two teams...

  and            

Malzahn needs to be fired.  Yesterday was abysmal, even against an abysmal Clemson.  Clemson played exactly like every Auburn fan wanted and we still.played.musical.chairs.quarterback.

Can't stand the Crimson Tide.  I curse them every week.  There is no other team I hate more on the face of the earth than Alabama (not even the Yankees).

----------


## Zippyjuan

> As long as we're mentioning the Cal Bears....


Stanford's QB in that game was some guy named John Elway. His last college game ever. He had just led his team down the field for what looked to be the game winning score (a field goal) with four seconds left. They had to overcome a fourth and seventeen yards to go down on their own 13 yard line just to keep that drive alive. Elway tossed a 29 yarder.  Stanford needed the win to be certain of a bowl game. He was bitter about the lose for a long time. He never got to play in a college bowl game but did win two consecutive Super Bowls.

----------


## BamaAla

> I root for two teams...
> 
>   and            
> 
> Malzahn needs to be fired.  Yesterday was abysmal, even against an abysmal Clemson.  Clemson played exactly like every Auburn fan wanted and we still.played.musical.chairs.quarterback.
> 
> Can't stand the Crimson Tide.  I curse them every week.  There is no other team I hate more on the face of the earth than Alabama (not even the Yankees).


Ditch the musical QB and keep at it with musical head coach. Heck, I bet if y'all asked really nicely you could convince ole Pat Dye to come back to the plains! 

Roll Tide!

----------


## oyarde

Texas beats a very good Notre Dame team by 3 points in double overtime 50 - 47 .

----------


## oyarde

I am not even sure that I remembered that they play football at James Madison .

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Ditch the musical QB and keep at it with musical head coach. Heck, I bet if y'all asked really nicely you could convince ole Pat Dye to come back to the plains! 
> 
> Roll Tide!


Yeah, yeah, yeah.  _Gimme a second_ to get back to you about that.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I am not even sure that I remembered that they play football at James Madison .


This was the score yesterday (I went to the game, it was awesome ):


Last year ESPN Gameday came to Harrisonburg because James Madison was 7-0.  Of course they lost the game that day though. *mad*

----------


## BamaAla

> Yeah, yeah, yeah.  _Gimme a second_ to get back to you about that.


Houston returned a missed field goal for a touchdown against Oklahoma Saturday; I had bad flashbacks.

----------


## oyarde

> Houston returned a missed field goal for a touchdown against Oklahoma Saturday; I had bad flashbacks.


Notre Dame blocked an extra point and ran it  back for two points last night to tie the game at 37 with 3 minutes to go.

----------


## euphemia

> Can't stand the Crimson Tide.  I curse them every week.  There is no other team I hate more on the face of the earth than Alabama (not even the Yankees).


I'm that way about Oklahoma and Oklahoma State, and pretty much that whole conference.

----------


## oyarde

> This was the score yesterday (I went to the game, it was awesome ):
> 
> 
> Last year ESPN Gameday came to Harrisonburg because James Madison was 7-0.  Of course they lost the game that day though. *mad*


 I have watched them play alot of basketball.

----------


## oyarde

Louisiana Lafayette fired the Defensive Coord after dropping the opener 45 -10 .

----------


## euphemia

> Notre Dame blocked an extra point and ran it  back for two points last night to tie the game at 37 with 3 minutes to go.


It didn't stay that way.  Texas came back in OT to win.

----------


## BamaAla

The Ole Miss Black Bears are looking good right now! I hope they win to set up a heck of a show down in 2 weeks.

----------


## oyarde

After a great start , Ole Miss gave up 33 unanswered , just scored a touchdown now to make it a 5 point game with 12 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

What is up with Hawaii scheduling Cal and Michigan to open with ?

----------


## Jan2017

> As long as we're mentioning the Cal Bears....


I think the California Golden Bears could be no joke . . . 
a double wide end and double "flanker" offense with a single running back offense returns with
an offensive line returning to protect their lone question mark on offense - which of three new quarterbacks makes it work best (?)

 51-31 over the Rainbow Warriors to start . . . with San Diego State and Texas Longhorns next up on the schedule.

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers are looking good for three quarters . Oklahoma State lost  , Notre Dame looking good , Kentucky looking woeful.

----------


## Suzanimal

Dawgs won but damn....

----------


## oyarde

Navy beats UCONN , they may want to learn a little clock management there in Conn.

----------


## oyarde

Cincy with a big win today .

----------


## oyarde

My Black Knights beat Rice , Wake beats Duke .

----------


## oyarde

> Dawgs won but damn....


If I am coaching that , I am flat out telling them that does not count as a win , same for Tenn last week . My 8th and 9th grade coach made us run for any extra point conversions not made , but we never lost so I dunno how that would have been handled , but pretty much as I would that Ga win today I imagine .

----------


## oyarde

I see  Dankes Gophers beat my Sycamores today . Clemson not impressive , but Louisville's offense is .

----------


## oyarde

Maybe Danke can take me to two bowl games this winter.

----------


## CPUd

> This was the score yesterday (I went to the game, it was awesome ):
> 
> 
> Last year ESPN Gameday came to Harrisonburg because James Madison was 7-0.  Of course they lost the game that day though. *mad*


The QB at TN Tech started at JMU in 2012, 2013 before transferring to Marshall.  Not sure why he transferred 2 times, but if he plays the whole season like he's playing now and last week, he could get some NFL looks .

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

Wofford is a tough team, even for a FBS school like Ole Miss.  They like to run.

----------


## oyarde

Arkansas upsets TCU , Texas continues to look good. The SEC looks to have a lot of over rated teams in the top 25 at this point.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Wofford is a tough team, even for a FBS school like Ole Miss.  They like to run.


They did some surprising plays that I didn't expect from such a small school.  I really was expecting a much broader spread on the scoreboard.  In true "Ole Miss" classy style we greeted many of the Wofford fans and welcomed them to Oxford.  Some places we go (like LSU) the fans are just plan nasty to the other team and fans.  It's only a game after all and people can be civilized.  Sure, cheer for your team and boo the other when they take the field or get a call you don't like but the fans are there to support their team and they are (usually) just good people having fun.  No reason to be uncivilized...

----------


## oyarde

Oklahoma likely a loser again on Sat  , do they then drop out of the top 25 ?

----------


## BamaAla

Big test for Bama Saturday against CA's Ole Miss Black Bears! I think we'll know a little more about our situation when the dust settles on that one. If UM gets the win, that's 3 in a row against us; it's been a while since someone has pulled that off.

Roll Tide!

----------


## oyarde

This week you have Notre Dame / Michigan State in a must win for Notre Dame , Louisville against Florida State and Houston/Cincy .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Big test for Bama Saturday against CA's Ole Miss Black Bears _Rebels_! I think we'll know a little more about our situation when the dust settles on that one. If UM gets the win, that's 3 in a row against us; it's been a while since someone has pulled that off.
> 
> Roll Tide!


I'll be there.  If this happens I want to see those goal posts come down a second time!!

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers have a must win coming up against a tough  , much improved Demon Deacons team that we only beat by a touchdown last season in Winston-Salem . I am still hoping for a 10 win season .

----------


## oyarde

There are rumors LSU is going to start Danke @ QB if they can get him out of Bojangles .......

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado and Michigan in funny Twitter war:  http://www.espn.com/college-football...ading-game-day

(Michigan won't release their starting lineup so Colorado made one up with Elmer Fudd, Cartman, Frankenstein, etc- that started the whole thing). 

Colorado hopes it will be 1994 all over again.  CU beat their first two (not great schools) teams a combined 100- 14.  Michigan currently #4.

----------


## oyarde

Bernie Sanders at Free safety for Michigan ensuring the win .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville looking strong .

----------


## oyarde

Georgia State looking impressive .

----------


## BamaAla

> Louisville looking strong .


Talk about your understatements!


Iowa just went down to North Dakota State. What a day already.

Roll Tide

----------


## oyarde

North Dakota State did not just cover the spread , they won , beat Iowa .LOL , CHA CHING .

----------


## oyarde

> Talk about your understatements!
> 
> 
> Iowa just went down to North Dakota State. What a day already.
> 
> Roll Tide


 Never in school history has Fla State given up 60 points , Louisville has 63 .

----------


## oyarde

> Talk about your understatements!
> 
> 
> Iowa just went down to North Dakota State. What a day already.
> 
> Roll Tide


 I could not even consider North Dakota State an underdog , so when I saw the hawkeyes as two touchdown favorites I jumped on it .

----------


## Suzanimal

Hopefully, the Dawgs have their $#@! together tonight. Last week was a cringe-worthy performance.

----------


## oyarde

> Talk about your understatements!
> 
> 
> Iowa just went down to North Dakota State. What a day already.
> 
> Roll Tide


Fla State was badly over ranked , but if they lose by 48 or more , it will be an NCAA record , worst margin ever for a top 2 team was when Army beat Notre Dame 48 - 0 , that was probably about 1945, Army beat them 59 - 0 the year before for worst defeat in Notre Dame history , Notre Dame was over ranked too in 1945 . Notre Dame leads the series  38 - 8 - 4 . The 1946 game was a 0 - 0 tie , big improvement defensively for Notre Dame .

----------


## MelissaWV

> Fla State was badly over ranked , but if they lose by 48 or more , it will be an NCAA record , worst margin ever for a top 2 team was when Army beat Notre Dame 48 - 0 , that was probably about 1945, Army beat them 59 - 0 the year before for worst defeat in Notre Dame history , Notre Dame was over ranked too in 1945 . Notre Dame leads the series  38 - 8 - 4 . The 1946 game was a 0 - 0 tie , big improvement defensively for Notre Dame .


63-20 Final = 43 points.  Louisville had second stringers (maybe even a few thirds) by that point.

It was still a sweet, sweet spanking.

----------


## oyarde

So far , watching Michigan , Iowa and Nebraska this week , I think my Hoosiers have a shot at winning these games .

----------


## oyarde

> 63-20 Final = 43 points.  Louisville had second stringers (maybe even a few thirds) by that point.
> 
> It was still a sweet, sweet spanking.


Yeah , the QB only played 3 quarters  , I would have sat him too . Louisville plays Houston in Nov , I expect them to legitimately both be about top 5 teams by then .

----------


## oyarde

Tennessee looked like nothing special again .

----------


## oyarde

Pitt hanging tough today .

----------


## oyarde

Something to remember next yr , North Dakota State is 6 - 0 against FBS teams in the past 6 yrs. If they are a big underdog I say roll the dice and take' em and take the points .

----------


## MelissaWV

> Yeah , the QB only played 3 quarters  , I would have sat him too . Louisville plays Houston in Nov , I expect them to legitimately both be about top 5 teams by then .


No doubt.  It could have been 63-10 easily, or even 70-10, but that kind of record is stupid compared to making a championship run.  Louisville didn't just beat FSU, they looked solid and played generally smart football.

----------


## oyarde

Today is the 350th consecutive sell out for Nebraska , NCAA longest streak . I think Notre Dame is next in line . Nebraska driving now with 5 minutes to go , trailing Oregon by 4.

----------


## oyarde

The new Nebraska Coach used to be @ Oregon State getting beat by Oregon regularly  , I bet this would mean something to him , get a win against his nemesis and start 3 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Nebraska wins by 3 , Oregon went for 2 every time today and failed all but the first one .Had they kicked them all . They would have gone to OT @ 35 all. I may not have ever seen that from a team older than 14 years of age, LOL

----------


## oyarde

Michigan down 14 , then outscore the Buffaloes 45 - 14 rest of the way , Bernie Sanders gets his win. Ol Miss , just disappointing , lack of heart.

----------


## oyarde

My #1 Marion Knights rolled today , beating Robert Morris 45 - 7 , Frank Gores nephew scored the last touchdown on a punt return , avenging last seasons loss .

----------


## oyarde

DePauw  off to a hot start this season .

----------


## Suzanimal

21-20 At halftime. Come on, Dawgs...you're killin' me.

----------


## BamaAla

Bama did what they do when they play Ole Miss: forget how to play football. Played terribly and still won though, and it really wasn't as close as the final score looked like.

The only threat we have on our schedule is LSU assuming they have found a QB!

----------


## oyarde

The Black Knights are up 52 - 14 with one quarter to play .

----------


## oyarde

Notre Dame spots Michigan State to a 36 - 7 lead and then manages to lose by a touchdown at home after the failed comeback attempt . Army is the only undefeated Independent .

----------


## oyarde

> Bama did what they do when they play Ole Miss: forget how to play football. Played terribly and still won though, and it really wasn't as close as the final score looked like.
> 
> The only threat we have on our schedule is LSU assuming they have found a QB!


LSU is no threat.

----------


## oyarde

> 21-20 At halftime. Come on, Dawgs...you're killin' me.


Missouri is not very good .

----------


## CPUd

> North Dakota State did not just cover the spread , they won , beat Iowa .LOL , CHA CHING .


FBS teams who have to play NDSU should just go ahead and treat them like another FBS team.  They might get enough votes this year to crack the FBS top 25.



FCS team against FBS team is almost always a road game.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I was at the Ole Miss game today and of course I'm disappointed in the loss by 5 points but I placed a bet in Reno and the odds makers had Bama by 11 so Ole Miss did at least out perform the prediction.  The first half was great and we were up but the second half was a repeat of the FSU game with our guys making too many mistakes (Bama made most of theirs in the first half).  The last 3 minutes were a bit of a redemption for the team in getting 14 points in something like 2 minutes.  It was a great set of plays but a bit too late to overcome the Bama lead.  All in all I'd say the Rebels did a good job and of course I don't know of any other team that can make the claim of beating them 2 years straight.  It was great while it lasted and I think Freeze will get them in line for the next game...

----------


## oyarde

> FBS teams who have to play NDSU should just go ahead and treat them like another FBS team.  They might get enough votes this year to crack the FBS top 25.
> 
> 
> 
> FCS team against FBS team is almost always a road game.


Five time defending champions , it is a football dynasty .

----------


## angelatc

Shaping up to be another stellar season for my beloved Buckeyes.

----------


## oyarde

I think that Cincy team Houston beat is a pretty good team.

----------


## MelissaWV

Florida was showing some signs of life and at least making it an interesting season.  My hopes were not up for a no-loss season, but they were fun to watch.

I guess it all comes down to whether or not Del Rio will be available the rest of the season after someone from some no-name school wearing pistachio-colored uniforms tackled him in the side of the knee.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Missouri is not very good .


We beat 'em, for what it's worth...

----------


## BamaAla

> We beat 'em, for what it's worth...


W is a W!

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Looks like the Sooner Schooner done tipped over this year.  Sorry Oklahoma hillbillies; your title run is done.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I'm predicting right now Urban Meyer versus Bama in the title game.  Nick Satan will not match The Bear.  Roll Tears.

----------


## oyarde

Georgia Tech looks pretty rough .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ready to watch the Ole Miss Rebels beat those Georgia Bulldogs tomorrow.  Anyone else going to be at the game??

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Houston and Nebraska will go to 4 -0 , Wisconsin may have more than they can handle tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

I expect to go 5 - 0 on my picks tomorrow , should put me around 89 percent or so on 20 or so games since the season started . Soon , I will just start looking a little more at over/unders . I spent some of my winnings today @ the hardware and bought some chain saw oil.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado gave Michigan a scare until our QB got hurt. We were ahead in the third quarter in their stadium. Considering the last time we won at least five games (not even a winning season) was in 2010 and have only won five conference games over the last five seasons, we are definitely improving.  Next up, at Oregon. That won't be easy either. Kicker out for the season and QB day to day.

----------


## oyarde

> Colorado gave Michigan a scare until our QB got hurt. We were ahead in the third quarter in their stadium. Considering the last time we won at least five games (not even a winning season) was in 2010 and have only won five conference games over the last five seasons, we are definitely improving.  Next up, at Oregon. That won't be easy either.


Oregon is fast on offense . I watched that Nebraska game.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Their starting running back is out this week. Lost a receiver too.  Both teams hurting. Oregon probably has more depth though.

----------


## Jesse James

TCU looked good last night!

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Shaping up to be another stellar season for my beloved Buckeyes.


Aren't you in Michigan? That must be tough, especially these days. I know I hated seeing UM fans in Ohio when they were kicking our ass every year.

----------


## oyarde

Wisconsin looking good . South Florida looks pretty bad.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Ready to watch the Ole Miss Rebels beat those Georgia Bulldogs tomorrow.  Anyone else going to be at the game??


That is a person having a really good time right now.

* * *

Also... Georgia...



Note for posterity's sake:  I posted this as Georgia fumbled, Ole Miss recovered, and the score stands ate 45-7 near the start of the 4th quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Iowa , not looking very good .

----------


## oyarde

I see Bama has a real powerhouse on the schedule today .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Note for posterity's sake:  I posted this as Georgia fumbled, Ole Miss recovered, and the score stands ate 45-7 near the start of the 4th quarter.


*sigh*

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado off to good start- even without our starting QB.   Backup is 12- 13 and 113 yards in first quarter and we are up 16-7 (TD extra point blocked) but Oregon scored quickly on their last drive. Oregon QB is 2-4 for 22 yards. Oregon got most of their yards (86 so far) on a single 50 yard run.

----------


## CPUd

Tennessee coming back, wearing their alt colors today.  They used to be weird about alt uniforms, and rarely wore them.  There was one where they had the navy blue jerseys, looked like UT-Martin.  The all orange was supposedly cursed, I think they were wearing all orange when they got beat by U Memphis (formerly Memphis State).

----------


## MelissaWV

> Tennessee coming back, wearing their alt colors today.  They used to be weird about alt uniforms, and rarely wore them.  There was one where they had the navy blue jerseys, looked like UT-Martin.  The all orange was supposedly cursed, I think they were wearing all orange when they got beat by U Memphis (formerly Memphis State).


Dobbs is on fire and the Gators have more cramps than a prissy HS girl.  Why do I have the feeling this could wind up being another OT game?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Dobbs is on fire and the Gators have more cramps than a prissy HS girl.  Why do I have the feeling this could wind up being another OT game?


Answer to my own question:  Wishful thinking.

That imaginary punch that was called that led to an ejection was hilarious, though.

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers lost by 5 , 33 - 28 ( covered the spread and the over ) . We turned it over 6 times , five picks , one a pick 6 and had FG blocked . The first one of those picks came when we were first and goal on our second possession up 7 - 0 .Too much to overcome , we outscored them 21 - 12 in the second half but were one touchdown short . Looks like the Demon Deacons are 4 - 0 .

----------


## CPUd

Game over and Neyland Stadium is still full.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> My Hoosiers lost by 5 , 33 - 28 ( covered the spread and the over ) . We turned it over 6 times , five picks , one a pick 6 and had FG blocked . The first one of those picks came when we were first and goal on our second possession up 7 - 0 .Too much to overcome , we outscored them 21 - 12 in the second half but were one touchdown short .


Hard to win when you give away the ball that much.

----------


## oyarde

> Hard to win when you give away the ball that much.


Yeah , it is kind of amazing we were even able to work our way back into the game . Down 21 - 7 at half  and still not done turning it over. We turned one over on downs in the 4th while driving in the last five minutes , I think we still would have won if we had converted that one. That was probably the first time they stopped us all day , mostly we just stopped ourselves. Our defense was good enough .Defense is a big improvement over last yr I think.

----------


## Zippyjuan

We just turned the ball over for the second time in the third quarter and have now lost our lead in the game- 33- 38. They (Oregon) scored the last 21 straight points. We controlled the game until that point 33-17. Third quarter just ended.

----------


## angelatc

> Aren't you in Michigan? That must be tough, especially these days. I know I hated seeing UM fans in Ohio when they were kicking our ass every year.


Buckeye fans are far more passionate than the fans of that team up north.  I walked into a high school gym here once and saw Buckeye banners. Apparently the gym teacher was an alumni or something.  In Ohio, I can't imagine that happening.

----------


## oyarde

I would like to thank the Buckeyes for letting Coach Knight play there before he went on to Army and IU. Former all state defensive end from Orrville Ohio. While a Buckeye , he played in three consecutive NCAA Championship basketball games.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Game over and Neyland Stadium is still full.


Can't begrudge them the win.  Gators imploded --- and they weren't playing THAT well to start with.  It's obvious this crew can't hack it at away games.  There's still some intriguing talent coming up through the next few years, at least, but this is just not going to be "the year."  Even if Florida wins out (which I do not see happening) the odds of winning the SEC are slim, which means any playoff hopes are about gone.  It's a wacky year though.  Maybe.  Just maybe.

----------


## MelissaWV

It's a messy day in the SEC altogether.

Auburn and LSU are duking it out rather evenly at the moment.

That A&M game tonight could be quite interesting.

----------


## CPUd

> Can't begrudge them the win.  Gators imploded --- and they weren't playing THAT well to start with.  It's obvious this crew can't hack it at away games.  There's still some intriguing talent coming up through the next few years, at least, but this is just not going to be "the year."  Even if Florida wins out (which I do not see happening) the odds of winning the SEC are slim, which means any playoff hopes are about gone.  It's a wacky year though.  Maybe.  Just maybe.


The UT-Florida game is usually the one that eliminates the loser from a shot at the national championship, because the winner historically plays for the East in the SEC championship.  It's a bit different now, since Missouri joined the SEC, but UT had a lot of good seasons where they wound up in the Cotton Bowl because they got beat by Florida.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Exciting finish on Colorado- Oregon.  Colorado took the lead back with a barely- inbounds twisting one- handed catch.  Completed two point conversion to the same receiver- Bryce Bobo. CU up by three.   Trade possessions. Colorado forced to punt deep in their own territory. Oregon gets it on the 40.  Drives down to seven yard line- first and goal.  Should be able to score from there.  Only forty four seconds remaining.  Even a field goal would send the game to overtime.  Pass in the endzone picked off!  Colorado runs out the clock for a 41- 38 point win. 

I am impressed with our back-up quarterback Steven Montez who played the whole game.  He is a redshirt freshman and was 23 out of 32 (only two incompletions in the first half) for 333 yards and three touchdown. He also ran for 135 yards and another TD (top rusher on the team).  He did have two interceptions which let Oregon back into the game but a very nice outing. 

So our only loss so far was at #4 Michigan and we led that one in the second half- can't be too disappointed in that one. Up 24- 21 in the third before our starting QB went out.  Michigan beat Penn State today 49- 10.They beat Hawaii 63- 3 too.   We really are a good team- finally. Three wins in first four games.  Last year we won only four all season and two, four, one, and three in the previous seasons.

----------


## oyarde

> Exciting finish on Colorado- Oregon.  Colorado took the lead back with a barely- inbounds twisting one- handed catch.  Completed two point conversion to the same receiver- Bryce Bobo. CU up by three.   Trade possessions. Colorado forced to punt deep in their own territory. Oregon gets it on the 40.  Drives down to seven yard line- first and goal.  Should be able to score from there.  Only forty four seconds remaining.  Even a field goal would send the game to overtime.  Pass in the endzone picked off!  Colorado runs out the clock for a 41- 38 point win. 
> 
> I am impressed with our back-up quarterback who played the whole game.  He is a redshirt freshman and was 23 out of 32 (only two incompletions in the first half) for 333 yards and three touchdown. He also ran for 135 yards and another TD (top rusher on the team).  He did have two interceptions which let Oregon back into the game but a very nice outing. 
> 
> So our only loss so far was at #4 Michigan and we led that one in the second half- can't be too disappointed in that one. Michigan beat Penn State today 49- 10.They beat Hawaii 63- 3 too.   We really are a good team- finally. Three wins in first four games.  Last year we won only four all season and two, four, one, and three in the previous seasons.


 Your 20 yr old QB did good .

----------


## oyarde

Army , up 20 - 13 with the ball & 8 1/2 to go . If they can get this win in , they are 4 - 0 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

He actually has had a lot of practice with the team.  Our starter,  Sefo Liufau, had a lisfanc injury which is a weird foot injury last season. The injury can be very slow to heal and it was uncertain if he would even be able to play at all this season. Stevens got most of the pre-season reps.  He was zero of seven coming in against Michigan.  Cal's starting QB- transfer David Webb- had said he would transfer to Colorado this year and even registered before changing his mind.  That made Montez the #1 should Sefo not be able to return.  Sefo was Pac 12 Player of the Week the first week of the season.

Yeah- not bad for a first career start!
1-0 in conference.  Our best season since joining the Pac12 is only two conference wins.  Not your old Colorado Buffaloes.

----------


## CPUd

Lisfranc on an x-ray looks a lot like if the foot was run over by a car.

----------


## oyarde

> Tennessee coming back, wearing their alt colors today.  They used to be weird about alt uniforms, and rarely wore them.  There was one where they had the navy blue jerseys, looked like UT-Martin.  The all orange was supposedly cursed, I think they were wearing all orange when they got beat by U Memphis (formerly Memphis State).


The all orange is much better than whatever that was today.

----------


## CPUd

> The all orange is much better than whatever that was today.



It was LSU who beat them when they wore the all orange in 2007:

----------


## BamaAla

> I see Bama has a real powerhouse on the schedule today .


One of the toughest squads we had left on the schedule!

That LSU-Auburn game hurt my heart. Les Miles' days in Death Valley have got to be numbered.

Ole Miss and The Aggies looked pretty good. UT looked really good; I pray that they can handle UGA and A&M in their next two games, but both are on the road.

Some good match-ups next week Stanford-UDub Friday and a good Saturday slate with Louisville-Clemson, UT-Georgia, and Wisky-Michigan   

Roll Tide

----------


## oyarde

> It was LSU who beat them when they wore the all orange in 2007:


The days of LSU  beating people has suddenly ended. The SEC was full of ranked teams that did not belong at the start of the season . They will start being weeded out soon. Most of them would not be able to beat Notre Dame ( 1 - 3 )

----------


## Jesse James

$#@! the Aggies! making TCU loo bad

----------


## Jesse James

can't complain though because Duke beat Notre Dame!!! anybody watch the game? going to look for a replay online

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is , they fired Les Miles today . I would not look for that to help this year.

----------


## oyarde

> can't complain though because Duke beat Notre Dame!!! anybody watch the game? going to look for a replay online


Most Notre Dame games are good , many go down to the last possession .

----------


## Jesse James

it was a great game! there's a 30 minute video of the entire game on youtube

----------


## Jesse James

and yes Les is gone! getting ready for the Dallas Cowboys game. is there an NFL thread?

----------


## oyarde

> and yes Les is gone! getting ready for the Dallas Cowboys game. is there an NFL thread?


Yes , there is a 2016 NFL thread.

----------


## oyarde

LSU has no class  , nobody worth a crap would want that job, right now they have a former USC defensive line coach running things and no offensive coord , that oughta help , LOL

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

The youtube account "LSU dad" is back!!  A couple of days ago he deleted all his social media (for unknown reasons) but after he heard they fired Les Miles he started posting again.  This is a great thing because he is a very entertaining guy and he's been on a "fire Les Miles" rant for about 2 years now.  He loves his team and wants them to do well but see's Miles as the problem.  

Anyway, if you want some funny commentary on college football you should search LSU Dad on youtube.  You will be amused...

----------


## Jesse James

> The youtube account "LSU dad" is back!!  A couple of days ago he deleted all his social media (for unknown reasons) but after he heard they fired Les Miles he started posting again.  This is a great thing because he is a very entertaining guy and he's been on a "fire Les Miles" rant for about 2 years now.  He loves his team and wants them to do well but see's Miles as the problem.  
> 
> Anyway, if you want some funny commentary on college football you should search LSU Dad on youtube.  You will be amused...


lol! I've always had a sweet spot for LSU, thanks for showing me this

----------


## oyarde

Looks like game of the week ought to be Michigan / Wisconsin .

----------


## oyarde

Games I am looking at this week are Ohio State , Nebraska , Arkansas , Baylor , Alabama , Ole Miss and San Diego State . They should all win so I need to guess which ones can cover the spread or are good for the over . I should be able to work a steak dinner out of this .....

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Here come the Rebels!! (I love that name!!) Hate to beat an animal but tomorrow the Rebs have some Tigers to beat!! I'll be there!

----------


## euphemia

Waiting for Stanford to wake up.

On a related note, when college students travel out of town for a game, they need to think twice about their behavior and who's dime is paying for them to go to school.  It really frosts me to see college students, who are accruing thousands and thousands of dollars in student loan debt, act cavalier about their schools and who might be funding all those loans.

----------


## oyarde

Northwestern , Oklahoma State and Notre Dame looking good so far.

----------


## oyarde

Baylor , not looking sharp today .

----------


## BamaAla

Some good match-ups today!

UT and UGA ; UM and Wisky just kicked off I'm cheering for Wisky and Rocky Top!

Monster match-up tonight with UL and Clemson. 

Good day for football

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=BamaAla;6324150]Some good match-ups today!

UT and UGA ; UM and Wisky just kicked off I'm cheering for Wisky and Rocky Top!

Monster match-up tonight with UL and Clemson. 
Tenn is going to be exposed today about how bad they really are by another bad team , Fla State probably gets beat up by NC . I see  Bama has another football dynasty on the schedule this week , LOL . Notre Dame needs a defense , but got a win today , Baylor won but did not deserve it .

----------


## oyarde

Arkansas & Ohio State looked like they should .

----------


## BamaAla

> Tenn is going to be exposed today about how bad they really are by another bad team , Fla State probably gets beat up by NC . I see  Bama has another football dynasty on the schedule this week , LOL . Notre Dame needs a defense , but got a win today , Baylor won but did not deserve it .


I hate UGA, so I hope Tennessee can do their second half thing and win.   Did you see #1 for UT think he was walking into the end zone and get lit up? Idiot

Yeah, Bama has SC and the Ole Miss Black Bears behind us and will get into the meat of our schedule after this week...although no one really poses a threat to us.

----------


## oyarde

Michigan & Wisc tied @ 7 with 17 minutes to play . Michigan has missed three FG's

----------


## oyarde

I think Michigan may have missed the last 5 FG's in the past three games with 2 different kickers and no attempts last week.

----------


## oyarde

I imagine they will go back to going for it on Fourth down like last week.

----------


## oyarde

If Vanderbilt just had a little bit of offense they would have won today.

----------


## oyarde

Illinois hung tough today . Down 8 , three minutes to go. Michigan up  a touchdown with 7 minutes to play , Wisc ball.

----------


## oyarde

Fla State down 6 ( NC , Missed extra point ) with the ball and 2 1/2 minutes to go . Wisc has the ball , 4 minutes left down 7.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado continues to roll! 47- 6 over Oregon State! We already have as many total wins and total conference wins as any full season since joining the Pac12. 2-0 in conference and 4-1 overall.  Next up- at USC.  Our redshirt freshman started again this week.

----------


## oyarde

> Colorado continues to roll! 47- 6 over Oregon State! We already have as many total wins and total conference wins as any full season since joining the Pac12. 2-0 in conference and 4-1 overall.  Next up- at USC.  Our redshirt freshman started again this week.


I saw your final . That is a big win for them .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Pac12 seems a bit weaker this year.  But we are also a lot better than we have been in a long time.  Rebuilding has been a very long and painful process but is finally paying off.  Last winning season was 2005.

----------


## euphemia

> If Vanderbilt just had a little bit of offense they would have one today.


Vanderbilt is a team that Florida should never overlook.  They seem to play at a different level when Florida is in town.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers defense keeping them in there . Offense is going to have to make some plays in the second half.

----------


## oyarde

Penn St beats the Golden Gophers by 3 in OT.

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers down 14 - 0 with 19 minutes to play and the ball , after being in Michigan State territory the past five drives , nothing to show but two missed FG's and a 4th & Goal from the 3 that was not converted .

----------


## oyarde

Clemson , for the first time all year , for two quarters  , have looked like the pre season # 1 I thought they were then.

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers are 3rd & Goal at the MSU 5 again .....

----------


## oyarde

If they could get it in they would only be down 7 with a quarter to play.

----------


## CPUd

Louisville deserves to get beat for those helmets alone.

----------


## euphemia

> Louisville deserves to get beat for those helmets alone.


They look like Christmas ornaments.

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers tie it up @ 14 with 8:20 to play .

----------


## oyarde

> Louisville deserves to get beat for those helmets alone.


Those are great !

----------


## euphemia

> Those are great !


RedChrome.

Louisville is deceptively fast.

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers first lead with 4 1/2 to play , up 7 , Louisville closing in now after 3 quarters .

----------


## oyarde

> RedChrome.
> 
> Louisville is deceptively fast.


That Red just lets the speed sneak by .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville up by 1 .

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers go to OT , give up game tying score with 10 seconds left . Louisville up 8 points

----------


## CPUd

Clemson will have to go for 2 if they score here.

----------


## oyarde

Clemson 2 point conversion failed . Picked .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville down 6 with the ball and 3 minutes . Hoosiers win in OT , tied for second in the Big Ten with the Buckeyes & Terrapins , all a half game behind the Wolverines .

----------


## CPUd

Louisville needs to get a TD and leave no time on the clock.  If Clemson gets the ball back, they will score.

----------


## oyarde

Louisville , 4th and 7 . For the game

----------


## CPUd

WTF?  didn't he know where the 1st down marker was?

----------


## oyarde

IU  missed three FG's and did not kick one they should have in the third quarter on 4th and 3 from the 3 after already missing two or they win that game easily without having to shut Michigan State out in the Overtime . Lost our QB and RB to graduation last yr so the offense could click a little better as we go forward with the new guys , but the defense is a huge improvement over last season so far.

----------


## oyarde

TCU was knocked off today as both Indian Territory teams win . San Diego State may get knocked off. Clemson keeps the longest home win streak intact . Boise State playing tonight . Army & Duke next week. Does Fla State , San Diego State and Ga drop out of the top 25 ?

----------


## BamaAla

> WTF?  didn't he know where the 1st down marker was?


No kidding. That was not the effort you want to see in that situation. That was a pretty good game to watch. Clemson doesn't have much left on the schedule, so they're sitting in pretty good shape.

UT better get their stuff together; that spotting points crap isn't going to fly if y'all want to host us as an undefeated team.

----------


## Jesse James

> Baylor , not looking sharp today .


can't believe they won.

and TCU lost.

and Duke lost.

even Texas lost.

$#@!ty day. did North Carolina win? I sure hope not

----------


## oyarde

> can't believe they won.
> 
> and TCU lost.
> 
> and Duke lost.
> 
> even Texas lost.
> 
> $#@!ty day. did North Carolina win? I sure hope not


Yes , NC won on a 54 yard FG. Baylor did not deserve to win , TCU & Texas lost to very good teams so it should not hurt them

----------


## oyarde

> No kidding. That was not the effort you want to see in that situation. That was a pretty good game to watch. Clemson doesn't have much left on the schedule, so they're sitting in pretty good shape.
> 
> UT better get their stuff together; that spotting points crap isn't going to fly if y'all want to host us as an undefeated team.


 I do not even think UT is a legit top 25 team.

----------


## Jesse James

> I do not even think UT is a legit top 25 team.


UT as in Tennessee?

----------


## Jesse James

> Yes , NC won on a 54 yard FG. Baylor did not deserve to win , TCU & Texas lost to very good teams so it should not hurt them


$#@!. the day gets worse. didn't watch any games today besides texas and duke. saw the baylor score at some point, was excited they were gonna lose. can't believe they came back.

i sure hope A&M loses soon. tired of my girlfriend gloating

----------


## oyarde

> UT as in Tennessee?


Yes

----------


## oyarde

> $#@!. the day gets worse. didn't watch any games today besides texas and duke. saw the baylor score at some point, was excited they were gonna lose. can't believe they came back.
> 
> i sure hope A&M loses soon. tired of my girlfriend gloating


A & M is very good .

----------


## Jesse James

I thought they were gonna win the SEC this year. not looking likely. glad they beat Georgia though, I may go to college in Tennessee so I've been rooting for them this year

----------


## Jesse James

> A & M is very good .


they're gonna lose 3 games

----------


## CPUd

> I thought they were gonna win the SEC this year. not looking likely. glad they beat Georgia though, I may go to college in Tennessee so I've been rooting for them this year


It's a good school, though it will take you a couple years to get a decent parking situation.

----------


## oyarde

Boise State looking good .

----------


## oyarde

Cal beat Utah , Utah ran 7 plays from around 10 yards out to get in for the win at the end and could not get it done .

----------


## oyarde

Texas Tech QB is out with a shoulder strain is the rumor .

----------


## Jesse James

> It's a good school, though it will take you a couple years to get a decent parking situation.


not planning to go to University of Tennessee. may apply though

----------


## oyarde

Looks like there are 30 Teams that are 2 games over .500 or better .

----------


## BamaAla

> I do not even think UT is a legit top 25 team.


I'd struggle to name 10 teams better right now and you think you can come up with 25?

I'll admit that I'm a little biased since I'm a very weird Alabama fan in that UT is my second favorite team, but come on...25 teams better than UT right now?

----------


## oyarde

> I'd struggle to name 10 teams better right now and you think you can come up with 25?
> 
> I'll admit that I'm a little biased since I'm a very weird Alabama fan in that UT is my second favorite team, but come on...25 teams better than UT right now?


I can list 25 I do not think they could have beaten today . In no particular order, Colorado , Washington , Stanford , Ohio State , Nebraska , Michigan , Wisconsin , Indiana , Michigan State , Air Force , Houston , Southern Miss , Ole Miss , Arkansas , Notre Dame , Boise State , Alabama , Texas A & M , Clemson , Louisville , Wake  , North Carolina , Miami , Maryland , West Virginia .

----------


## BamaAla

> I can list 25 I do not think they could have beaten today . In no particular order, Colorado , Washington , Stanford , Ohio State , Nebraska , Michigan , Wisconsin , Indiana , Michigan State , Air Force , Houston , Southern Miss , Ole Miss , Arkansas , Notre Dame , Boise State , Alabama , Texas A & M , Clemson , Louisville , Wake  , North Carolina , Miami , Maryland , West Virginia .


I'd agree with Washington, OSU, Houston, Alabama, Clemson, and Louisville. I'd say tossup with Wisky, UM, Arkansas, Mississippi and the Ags.  

They would mudhole those second tier teams like Colorado, AF, Maryland, Indiana, Wake Forest, and Boise. Stanford is a one trick pony and Notre Dame is a program in disarray.

----------


## oyarde

My guess is Tenn drops the next two , then has a very soft 5. Then getting served up to anyone they see after that.

----------


## oyarde

Georgia produced the most fun QB to watch . Fran Tarkenton . Who endorsed Trump at the convention if I recall.

----------


## oyarde

Air Force home win streak at 15 . RB Tim Mcvey scored twice in the last win .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado made the polls for the first time in over a decade- #21 in the AP this week.  Only Pac12 South team unbeaten in conference (but only two conference games each played so far). Very excited about playing at USC next weekend. Only loss was at #4 Michigan.  Trojans beat up on Arizona State this week.




> They would mudhole those *second tier teams like Colorado*,


This isn't the same Colorado team as the last several years.  Our only loss was at #4  Michigan.  We were ahead in the second half when our QB was injured.

----------


## BamaAla

> My guess is Tenn drops the next two , then has a very soft 5. Then getting served up to anyone they see after that.


Of course they could, they're on the road at A&M and home to Bama. Any team in the country could go 0-2 on that stretch.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Our Ole Miss Rebels did a good job yesterday! I have to say that Memphis was a better team than I expected.  They have a fine quarterback and a strong run game. We had a couple of primary players out on the defensive line which resulted in a few more yards by Memphis but I'm happy with the win...

Hotty Toddy!!

----------


## oyarde

Georgia Southern unable , so far to pull away from Arkansas State .

----------


## oyarde

Arkansas State wins 27 -26 .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking there was another game that was post poned  , maybe Charlotte ? I cannot remember.

----------


## oyarde

Clemson has Boston College tonight.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am thinking there was another game that was post poned  , maybe Charlotte ? I cannot remember.


Ga game postponed until Sunday.

----------


## oyarde

> Ga game postponed until Sunday.


Could be more of those coming .

----------


## JK/SEA

#5 Washington Huskies at Oregon Ducks saturday. 

the Huskies 'revenge' tour continues.

----------


## oyarde

Boise State really clicking now .

----------


## Jesse James

> Clemson has Boston College tonight.


wow. would have watched if i had known

----------


## Jesse James

actually, I now see that SMU played. I wish I had watched that game. looks like they almost beat Tulsa.

----------


## Jesse James

I don't think I have ESPNU so I'm going to have to watch TCU play Kansas after the game is over and posted on youtube. TCU should win.

 I'll be watching the Red River Shootout at 11 and probably flip to Auburn vs Mississippi State every so often. I have a soft spot for Auburn since the Mises Institute used to be there. 

At 2:30 I'll be watching Aggie play Tennessee. My girlfriend is an Aggie so I never miss a game. Let's go Tennessee! 

Probably flip to Virginia Tech vs UNC too. Go Hokies! 

Duke is on at the same time but I'm not sure if I get the channel. I will probably watch that game later on youtube as well. Hope they can pull out the win against Army

I will also be watching Arkansas play Alabama. TCU will look really good if Arkansas can somehow win!! 

If A&M and Alabama both lose today I will be thrilled.

----------


## Jesse James

TCU can still win the Big 12 if they win out, and I sure would love to see it happen. I hope Aggie loses 3 games at least.

----------


## oyarde

BIG wins today for Navy , BYU & Virginia Tech. Army lost by a touchdown , I thought they may win that .

----------


## oyarde

#1 Marion Knights roll to another win , beating Taylor 48 - 14 , they are  6 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Purdue wins in OT over Illinois , winning a Big Ten game is a big deal to both of those schools .

----------


## CPUd

Wow Texas A&M could have iced the game, it's rare to see a touchback fumble through the end zone like that.

Tennessee turned the ball over 6 times, could still send it to OT.

----------


## CPUd

35-35 now.  But there's 0:41 left and A&M has the ability to score fast, if the guy holds onto the ball.

----------


## CPUd

Missed FG by A&M, going to OT.

----------


## oyarde

> Wow Texas A&M could have iced the game, it's rare to see a touchback fumble through the end zone like that.
> 
> Tennessee turned the ball over 6 times, could still send it to OT.


That was 1175 yards of offense before the missed 38 yd FG drive .

----------


## CPUd

A&M can win in OT with a touchdown.

No TD, either a FG or 2OT

----------


## oyarde

1275 yards

----------


## CPUd

> 1275 yards


That was a wild game and Tennessee made them earn it, but no team has any business winning when they turn the ball over 7 times.

----------


## oyarde

Michigan put up 78 today , Washington has 70 on the board now .

----------


## oyarde

Oregon State giving it to Cal.

----------


## oyarde

That is going to be one very big extra point that Miami missed . Keeping another unworthy team in the top 25

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado loses at USC 21- 17 but still in first place in Pac12 South. Probably drop back out of the rankings again. Hosting Arizona State next week  (ASU early in game 3-3 vs UCLA).  Nice to see Oregon State beating Cal since we beat OSU 49- 7. Washington definitely team to beat in Pac12.  We fortunately don't have to play them this year (unless we somehow make it to the Conference Championship game).

----------


## oyarde

> Colorado loses at USC 21- 17 but still in first place in Pac12 South. Probably drop back out of the rankings again. Hosting Arizona State next week  (ASU early in game 3-3 vs UCLA).  Nice to see Oregon State beating Cal since we beat OSU 49- 7. Washington definitely team to beat in Pac12.  We fortunately don't have to play them this year (unless we somehow make it to the Conference Championship game).


I thought Colorado would beat USC , but it is the kind of game I would never put 20 bucks on .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I thought Colorado would beat USC , but it is the kind of game I would never put 20 bucks on .


Wasn't the only reason but our QB (Montez) got hurt again but did return. We didn't have any good drives until the second half but were down 14-0 at that point. Made a comeback but wasn't enough.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Oregon State giving it to Cal.


Cal came back- outscoring OSU 24-7 in the Fourth Quarter. Forced overtime before losing 47- 44. Oregon State was leading 41- 24 with about seven minutes left. Winning score was a fumble recovery run back for a TD (their own fumble- he grabbed it on a bounce- ran it in 16 yards).

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

Stanford FG kicker has hit the left up right and missed on three kicks in the past two weeks .

----------


## oyarde

Army still looks to be on track to get 6 wins or better this season , they will need to win the next one .

----------


## oyarde

Kansas 30 road losses in a row , Tennessee worst home loss since 1905 . First year NC beat Fla State & Miami in same season .

----------


## Zippyjuan

#2 Ohio State trailing #8 Wisconsin 16-6 at the half.

----------


## Suzanimal

Dawgs lost...*sigh*

----------


## oyarde

Wisconsin down 20 - 16 .

----------


## oyarde

Wisc up 3 now .

----------


## oyarde

Arkansas knocks off Ol Miss .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado beats Arizona State for the first time ever 40- 16.  Arizona State came into the game with the best run defense in the conference allowing less than 90 yards a game on average.  CU running back Phillip Lindsay ran for 200 yards (219) while ASU didn't quite get to 200 total yards offense as a team. CU ran a total of 315 yards in the game while ASU was held to just 50.  They had only seven first downs and ten of their 16 points came after fumbled punts which gave them good field position. CU had 580 yards total offense and all five touchdowns were rushing.  Both entered the game 2-1 in conference.  Colorado is now tied with Utah for the lead in the division. Twenty straight games (longest streak in nation) with at least one take-away.  

Negatives- missed field goal and extra point.  Also the two fumbled (and one other muffed) punts.

----------


## Zippyjuan

OSU Wisconsin tied with two minutes left.

----------


## oyarde

> OSU Wisconsin tied with two minutes left.


Going to OT

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ohio State got a TD and Wisconsin failed to score in OT.  Game over.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I can't believe our Rebels lost by 4 to the hogs.  It's not fair I tell ya.  Our guys are better than their guys!! 

We did have a good time here though because it turned out we booked our room in the same hotel as the Rebels so we were able to get a bunch of signatures on our car banner.  Now I have to mount that banner in a frame for safe keeping!  We even found out one of the players grandmother is a patient of my wife and that grandmother had never mentioned it to my wife so now she's going to mention it the next time she has an appointment.  It's a small world after all (hey, could be a catchy tune!!)

----------


## BamaAla

10 straight against UT! 

We've got the Texas Aggies on Saturday in Tuscaloosa, a bye week after that, and then Baton Rouge the following week. We should be a big favorite in both of those games but they are really the only threat left on the schedule. I know we will be tested again at some point just not sure when that will be. 

Roll Tide

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is , Purdue Coach to be let go after losing 33 of 42 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Huge game this weekend with #6 Texas A&M playing at #1 Alabama.  Both unbeaten and want a shot at the national title .

----------


## oyarde

> Huge game this weekend with #6 Texas A&M playing at #1 Alabama.  Both unbeaten and want a shot at the national title .


A & M 's defense is not good enough is my guess .

----------


## oyarde

Boise State beat BYU.

----------


## oyarde

South Florida trailing by a touchdown at half .

----------


## oyarde

That South Florida defense looks , well , bad . Down two touchdowns , Ten minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Bulls 30 - Temple 37 8 1/2 to go.

----------


## oyarde

South Florida fell apart , looks like they will lose by about  19 points or 23 points ...... ( lost by 16 )

----------


## oyarde

San Diego St off to a quick start , up 21 - 0 , five minutes to Half . Cal up on Oregon 21 - 7 , six minutes to Half . When was the last time Cal & Oregon meet this time of year and both were not over .500 ?

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers have a must win  , I think if they win the next one they can get at least 7 wins .

----------


## MelissaWV

Gators are absolutely not going to lose today.









(It's their week off.)

----------


## oyarde

Louisville impressive today against what had been a good defense.Cincinnati gets QB Kiel back for East Carolina. Virginia Tech looking good .

----------


## oyarde

West Virginia , NC , Navy & Michigan all looking pretty good so far.

----------


## oyarde

That A & M Defense has held up better than expected so far .

----------


## oyarde

If A & M is going to stay in this game , the offense is going to have to produce .

----------


## oyarde

How far does a & m drop if they lose by 19 or more ?

----------


## oyarde

Alabama , Washington , Auburn all looking good .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Alabama put Texas A&M in their place today.   Glad my Colorado Buffs don't have to play Washington this year (unless we were to meet for the conference championship).  We didn't play that well against Stanford but still got the win by an odd 10-5 score.  Kicking still an issue- missed three field goals and had a touchdown called back on a penalty. Now bowl eligible for first time in over a decade. 21 straight games with at least one take-away.  Longest streak in the country.  One more conference win and we will have as many as our past five seasons combined.

----------


## oyarde

Houston down 3 scores with 12 1/2 to play .

----------


## euphemia

> Alabama put Texas A&M in their place today.


On this we agree, Zipster.

----------


## MelissaWV

Holy $#@!, Penn State.

----------


## juleswin

Wow, how did Ohio lose that game? and that's with no turnovers.

----------


## oyarde

Texas Tech trailing Oklahoma 59 - 66 , 1 1/2 to go

----------


## oyarde

> Wow, how did Ohio lose that game? and that's with no turnovers.


 With about 4 1/2 to go Penn State blocked a FG and ran it back for a touchdown for the game winner .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Unfortunately our beloved Rebels dropped the ball again (literally).  Seems this year is not going well but we have a lot of new blood on the team and this year is really just training.  I'm sure next year they will be a force to be contended with...

----------


## BamaAla

> Alabama , Washington , Auburn all looking good .


Yeah, I don't know where the barn (Auburn) came from. They are quietly building a good season...I'm glad we've got them in Tuscaloosa.

Speaking of Tuscaloosa, I went down to the game yesterday. Had fun at game day and the weather held up only getting to 72 making for a nice day. I would have liked to see us finish drives more and it hurt to see Eddie Jackson go dow, but I think we are in a good position.

Roll Tide

----------


## MelissaWV

> With about 4 1/2 to go Penn State blocked a FG and ran it back for a touchdown for the game winner .


I would add that the defense got motivated all of a sudden and shut Ohio State down when they had their last chance.  Between that and the crowd, it was over.  It was really just Penn State holding its own, then getting lucky, then playing up to a ridiculously high level for a couple of minutes... to the point that they were essentially a team Ohio State had never prepared to face.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Texas Tech trailing Oklahoma 59 - 66 , 1 1/2 to go


Defense? Who needs defense?  Incredible offense on both sides.  




> At least seven FBS records were broken or tied, according to ESPN Stats & Information research.
> 
> The Sooners and Red Raiders shattered the FBS *record for combined yards in a game with 1,708* -- both sides finished with *854 yards apiece*. The previous record of 1,640 yards was set by San Jose State and Nevada in 2001.
> 
> Texas Tech quarterback Patrick Mahomes II tied the FBS *record for passing yards in a game with 734*. Washington State's Connor Halliday had previously held the record in 2014. Mahomes was one passing attempt shy of tying Halliday for the FBS record of 89 attempts in a game. *Mahomes' 819 yards of total offense* also set a new FBS record.
> 
> "Someone told me [about tying the passing record] in the locker room," Mahomes said. "But, like I said, we didn't win the game, so it really didn't matter."
> 
> On the other side, Oklahoma became the first offense in FBS history to feature a 500-yard passer, 200-yard rusher and 200-yard receiver.
> ...


They also had a combined 76 first downs- 34 for Oklahoma and 42 for Texas Tech.

http://www.espn.com/college-football...nsive-slugfest

----------


## oyarde

The Thurs & Fri games this week should be good ones  Va Tech / Pitt then Navy/ South Florida , all 5 & 6 win teams already .

----------


## oyarde

Sat has Utah / Washington , Wisconsin / Nebraska .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Utah is the toughest opponent left on Washington's schedule. Win that and they likely will finish undefeated and Top Five ranking.

----------


## oyarde

Pitt trails Va Tech 0 -6 after 1 . Pitt , 12 yards , two turnovers .

----------


## oyarde

Va Tech leads  Pitt @ Half 16 - 14 . A lot of action in that second quarter . Pitt defense kept them in it until the offense responded .

----------


## oyarde

22 - 21 Va Tech over Pitt  , Va Tech first & goal , 1 quarter to play .

----------


## oyarde

Va Tech 32 , Pitt 29 , 9 1/2 to play . Va Tech FG kicker is 6 for 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Va Tech up 10 points now , with the ball , 5 minutes to go , Tech QB Evans over 400 yards passing .

----------


## oyarde

South Florida puts up 28 in the first quarter , Navy puts up 24 in the 4th quarter , South Florida wins 52 - 45 .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville up for the first time 21 - 17 over Virginia with 13 1/2 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Louisville wins 32 - 25 after being down 17 - 7 in the Third . West Va drops a game today , close as expected .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Washington- Utah the game I am interested in.  Washington wins- we are alone in first place in our division.  Washington would basically lock up the Pac-12 regular season title.  We have to play Utah (home) in our final game anyways (off today- playing Thursday). Washington up 14- 10 at the half.

----------


## BamaAla

These 230 games are coming through. Utah-UW, UTjr-Baylor, and OSU-Northwestern are all coming down to the wire.

----------


## Suzanimal

FFS, Ga...

----------


## MelissaWV

> FFS, Ga...

----------


## CPUd

Tennessee still giving balls away.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Our Rebels lost as predicted.  Seems there are just too many new recruits who are not yet up to the task.  Kelly and Engram both broke career records during the game for yards and TD's but there were too many holes in the line and our land-shark defense seems to have lost a few teeth.  The good thing about sharks is they can grow them back.  I expect next year this team will be ready for competition again...

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers had three runners over 100 yards yesterday in the win over Maryland .

----------


## oyarde

Big win for Army .

----------


## oyarde

Iowa State has actually hung pretty tough this evening , down 2 touchdowns in the Third to Oklahoma , 20 minutes to play. Early in the Colorado - UCLA game , tied 7-7 .

----------


## Jan2017

> I. . . Early in the Colorado - UCLA game , tied 7-7 .


Colorado over UCLA last night at Folsom Field in Boulder . . . 20-10

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colorado over UCLA last night at Folsom Field in Boulder . . . 20-10


Ugly game.  Over 200 combined yards in penalties. Five turnovers (CU had their first interception of the season- the second was six passes later and then a third).  Missed kicks (Colorado is using their third stringer due to injuries).  UCLA had 25 yards rushing on 30 attempts. At least we got the win. Now we have as many conference wins just this season as in the previous five combined.

----------


## oyarde

Big win for Colorado . Boise St plays tonight .

----------


## euphemia

I never thought I would read myself writing this, but these days it's hard to get excited about the Crimson Tide.  When the bloodletting is done, it's a whole lot of something to a little bit of nothing.  

Roll Tide.

----------


## oyarde

Boise St sluggish out of the gate , up 7-6 after one .

----------


## oyarde

Ten minutes to half Boise up 14 - 13 , both teams over 100 yards rushing already .

----------


## oyarde

2 minutes to half , Boise 24 - San Jose 13 .

----------


## oyarde

Boise offense looking very balanced since first quarter , up 31 - 16 after first possession of the Third quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Boise up 45 -23 with 4 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Big win for Air Force today . Arkansas off to a good start . A & M lost the QB , Kansas State up early .

----------


## oyarde

Vandy really hung tough today , just needed a bit more offense.

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers won today  , the last game of the season with Purdue  for the Oaken Bucket will be a must win.

----------


## oyarde

Louisville , NC and Wisconsin probably the most impressive today so far .

----------


## oyarde

Kentucky favored at home tonight .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Kentucky favored at home tonight .

----------


## oyarde

> 


I cannot remember the last time that could have happened . Kentucky won in 2009 , but  have won only 12 of the 69 games played between them .

----------


## oyarde

Michigan & Clemson up by 35 & 30 at the Half . TCU beating up on Baylor . Kansas State trailing by 5 @ the half , Washington State rolling .

----------


## oyarde

I am expecting a good showing from NC State .

----------


## BamaAla

Almost Roll Tide time! Death Valley after dark is an tough place to play; I hope my boys are ready for it!

----------


## oyarde

After today , arizona will drop wildcats and adapt Kittens as mascot .

----------


## oyarde

My #1 , undefeated Marian Knights rolled today 63 - 14 . Two games left I think .

----------


## euphemia

> Vandy really hung tough today , just needed a bit more offense.


I only the last few minutes of the third quarter.  I think they are going in the right direction.

----------


## juleswin

Calling it now, Nebraska beats Ohio state 27-24

----------


## Zippyjuan

> After today , arizona will drop wilcats and adapt Kittens as mascot .


Colorado has to (gets to?)  play them on the road next week. Final two games will be at home (Washington State and Utah- both currently ranked). 

Texas A&M lost? Makes Washington happy. Some folks wondering why one lose team was ranked ahead of an undefeated one. Now A&M has two losses (granted that one loss was to #1 Alabama).

----------


## MelissaWV

Welp, Florida looked like $#@! on a shingle.  Arkansas seems like they have an upset or two, same as Ole Miss, every year.  Bye bye ranking; two losses, both to teams that wound up being lackluster, and no good wins to balance it out?

----------


## oyarde

> Calling it now, Nebraska beats Ohio state 27-24


Cornhuskers have lost the QB  , down 3 touchdowns . About five minutes to Half .

----------


## juleswin

> Cornhuskers have lost the QB  , down 3 touchdowns . About five minutes to Half .


And they are about to score. You do know about the concept of a comeback right? Chill down my friend, the game is not over

----------


## CPUd

With both FL and A&M losing, Tennessee is still barely alive in the SEC East.  They will need some help from GA and FL in the next few games.

----------


## Suzanimal

You're killin' me, Dawgs....

----------


## CPUd

> You're killin' me, Dawgs....


They're gonna get this fumble after review.

----------


## euphemia

> I never thought I would read myself writing this, but these days it's hard to get excited about the Crimson Tide.  When the bloodletting is done, it's a whole lot of something to a little bit of nothing.


Officially taking this back.

----------


## oyarde

NC State has the ball and three minutes , down 4 points . Need a touchdown for the win .

----------


## oyarde

NC State 2nd & 10 from the Fla St 24 , 1:50 left .

----------


## oyarde

> They're gonna get this fumble after review.


Kentucky is due to mount a drive .

----------


## oyarde

> I only the last few minutes of the third quarter.  I think they are going in the right direction.


I am thinking a 3 - 3 tie would be good .

----------


## BamaAla

Well, eventually Hurts was going to play like a freshman and tonight is that night apparently. He hadn't been much of a vertical threat to this point but he had been making good decisions. He has not looked good tonight. We've got to get it together or this is going to go south on us.

----------


## oyarde

I think Ky last won five SEC games in 1977 ?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Alabama held on 10-0. Twice in the fourth quarter they had first and goal.  They were stopped on the first one and on the second decided to settle on a field goal.

----------


## oyarde

> Alabama held on 10-0. Twice in the fourth quarter they had first and goal.  They were stopped on the first one and on the second decided to settle on a field goal.


LSU offense is dismal .

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay! I'll take any win these days.

----------


## BamaAla

> LSU offense is dismal .


Not great, but they were playing against a defense that will see all 11 of those players drafted.

----------


## oyarde

Thurs night is NC / Duke and then Utah / AZ State .

----------


## oyarde

Fri night is Boston C / FSU , noon Sat. is IU /Penn St .

----------


## oyarde

Sat night Boise St has the Rainbow Warriors .

----------


## oyarde

Duke up 1 and driving with 12 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Duke upsets NC 27 -28 , Duke scored three times in the Second after trailing 14 - 0 after 1 .

----------


## oyarde

Utah up by 1 , 5 1/2 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Utah & Western Mich win .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

There is a chance that Ole Miss will rip off Patterson's red shirt for the remaining games.  There has been much discussion over this possibility but I think it's the right move (now).  He's supposed to be the best quarterback Ole Miss has seen in a very long time and we've had some great ones.  If this is true he won't stay the full 5 years anyway as I'm sure he will be drafted in his 3rd or 4th year.  Might as well use him now while we have him.  It's reported that he's chomping at the bit to get out there and show us what he can do.  While College Station is a tough venue and a hard one to be the visiting team he seems to want it.  

Saturday we will see...

Our regards to Chad Kelly on his knee surgery.  I'm sure it will be a complete success and he will get drafted while in a knee brace.

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers are opening the basketball season tonight and are in a dogfight with #3 Kansas. We are up 60 - 59 with 12 1/2 to play . We were down 4 @ the Half . Somehow , Army has #5 Oregon .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like OT , 89 - 89 .

----------


## oyarde

Big OT win for the Hoosiers 103 - 99 . Maryland and Texas , both not impressive . Army hanging tough . Arizona beat Michigan St by 2 . Yuuuge win for those Wagner Seahawks ( basketball ) ( the real Seahawks , LOL ) .

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers tied 7 - 7 with Penn St , 12 minutes to half . I smell blood in the water .

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers 31 - Penn St 28 , 11 minutes to play .

----------


## Suzanimal

> You're killin' me, Dawgs....

----------


## oyarde

> 


That picture is hilarious . Cool mascot .

----------


## oyarde

Big first half for Ga Tech today .

----------


## oyarde

Big win for Navy .

----------


## Suzanimal

7-7

----------


## Suzanimal

10-7

Hot damn!

----------


## oyarde

Mount Union lost . That breaks a helluva winning streak .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

# 1 Marian Knights Roll . Depauw wins @ Wabash by 3 , first time in 16 years .

----------


## oyarde

Big win for Pitt ! Pitt gets its bowl game .

----------


## oyarde

Twelve minutes to Half , Wake on top of Louisville .

----------


## MelissaWV

> Twelve minutes to Half , Wake on top of Louisville .

----------


## oyarde

> 


12 - 3 ( Half , Wake leads )

----------


## oyarde

Boise up big at Half .

----------


## oyarde

11 minutes left in the 3rd , Wake ball , Wake still leading by 9 . Excluding Jackson's rushing yards ( 71) , Louisville has 75 yards of other offense .

----------


## oyarde

Nebraska - Minnesota tied @ 17 , one quarter to play . Butler Bulldog Basketball gets a win in .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville , trailing 12 - 10 after Three quarters , scores 34 unanswered in the 4th . USC in control of Washington .

----------


## oyarde

Iowa leading Michigan 11 - 10 with 19 minutes to play  after trailing 10 - 0 early .

----------


## oyarde

So , if Washington , Clemson & Michigan lose do the Buckeyes move to #2 and Louisville #3 ?

----------


## oyarde

Looks like USC is going to double up Washington , 26 - 13 .....

----------


## CPUd

Ole Miss looking to upset A&M with a FG at 00:46 in the 4th

----------


## CPUd

A&M has 00:36 to get into scoring position

----------


## oyarde

Michigan may win by 2 , hardly fitting that they stay @ # 2.

----------


## oyarde

There is only one top ten team in the SEC .

----------


## CPUd

I know a certain Christian Anarchist riding high right now.

----------


## CPUd

Iowa getting ready to knock off Michigan.  In FG range

----------


## oyarde

Iowa defeats Michigan 14 -13, A & M dropped 29 -28 by Ole Miss .

----------


## oyarde

Iowa beat Michigan 10 - 12 at Iowa when Michigan was #2 when Michigan coach Harbaugh played at Michigan .

----------


## CPUd

> Iowa beat Michigan 10 - 12 at Iowa when Michigan was #2 when Michigan coach Harbaugh played at Michigan .


They were saying that day was the last one until today that the #2-#4 teams all lost.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

What the hell happened to Wake?  That's appalling. 

Western Michigan versus Alabama for the title!

----------


## oyarde

> What the hell happened to Wake?  That's appalling. 
> 
> Western Michigan versus Alabama for the title!


Wake defense shut them down for three quarters , but there are 4 quarters .

----------


## BamaAla

What a day! 

Roll Tide

----------


## oyarde

> What the hell happened to Wake?  That's appalling. 
> 
> Western Michigan versus Alabama for the title!


I like that Western Michigan team.

----------


## oyarde

Big game Thurs night , Louisville - Houston  ( I originally thought they may both be undefeated , I thought they were two of the best ), Fri night Boise St has UNLV .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Re-watched the Ole Miss v A&M and enjoyed it almost as much as watching it live.  It took a while for the green quarterback Shea Patterson to get used to performing in front of that loud audience but when he did it was a sight to behold.  Ole Miss is making a come-back now folks.  Chad Kelly was one of the best quarterbacks we have seen and we were worried about what's to happen after he is gone but this debut of Shea put all those worries to rest.  I believe we will win the next two games and maybe a bowl game.  Next year with all the freshman players having a year under their belt will make for a fantastic year for the Rebels (don't you just love that name??)

----------


## oyarde

Basketball season is upon us . Kansas , looking to bounce back from the loss to IU , starting to pull away from #1 Duke , Jayhawks up 8 with the ball , 5 minutes to play . Duke was up 5 @ the Half . Bakersfield Roadrunners hanging tough with Arizona , trailing by only 4 with 8 minutes to play . Oregon , Michigan St , Purdue & Wisconsin all dropped games . Kentucky , North Carolina , Gonzaga & Creighton winners

----------


## oyarde

It is early , but so far , top  teams now look to be Kentucky , North Carolina , Villanova , Indiana , Kansas , Virginia , Duke  pretty much in that order .

----------


## oyarde

Notice that CalExit  does little to high level Football and basketball , LOL

----------


## Zippyjuan

Huge game coming Saturday in the Pac12- North Division leader (and unbeaten in conference play plus eight straight wins) #22 Washington State travels to #10 ranked Colorado who leads the South.  Colorado is unbeaten at home.  Colorado has two losses-  at Michigan and at USC.  Washington State also has two losses.

----------


## oyarde

> Huge game coming Saturday in the Pac12- North Division leader (and unbeaten in conference play plus eight straight wins) #22 Washington State travels to #10 ranked Colorado who leads the South.  Colorado is unbeaten at home.  Colorado has two losses-  at Michigan and at USC.  Washington State also has two losses.


Should be a great game .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers & IU won tonight , that deserves a jigger of Old Grand Dad 100 Proof .

----------


## oyarde

Houston up 7 - 0 early over Louisville .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Should be a great game .


After that we finish off the regular season home vs currently #12 Utah.  Winner gets the Pac12 South title (unless UCLA somehow upsets USC this week which isn't going to happen) and plays in the Conference Title game.

----------


## oyarde

Houston up 10 - 0 , Louisville 3rd & 11 on own 14 , end of first quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Louisville punting , 6 penalties by them in first 16 minutes .

----------


## oyarde

Houston up 17 - 0 , Ward two TD passes .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville , 7 penalties  , 1 turnover , 0 points .Houston ball up 17 - 0 at own 40 , 10 minutes to half .

----------


## oyarde

Houston up 24 - 0 , 6:50 to Half.

----------


## oyarde

Houston up 31 - 0 , 5 minutes to half .

----------


## oyarde

Halftime , Houston up 31 - 0 , gets the ball in the third .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

My prediction for the Ole Miss - Vandy game...  Ole Miss 31, Vandy 10...

----------


## oyarde

Louisville on the board on 4th down  & 3 from the 12 , trail 31 - 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville trailing 31 - 10 with 14 minutes to play , Houston Ball.

----------


## oyarde

> My prediction for the Ole Miss - Vandy game...  Ole Miss 31, Vandy 10...


21 - 21 at the Half .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville  stops Houston on downs at the 27 , had the ball  , punted to Houston with 9 1/2 remaining on 4 th and 7  , conceding the game , down three touchdowns .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville , 3rd down & 45 from own 13 with 4 1/2 to go down 24 points .

----------


## oyarde

On 3rd & 45 , Jackson sacked for a thirteen yard loss and a Safety . Houston 36 Louisville 10 , Houston ball , about to punt with 2:16 remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville 15 penalties for 114 yards .

----------


## oyarde

Louisville out , lost 2 , to the best two teams they have seen all year . Houston wins 36 - 10 , both teams 9 - 2 on the yr .

----------


## oyarde

If my High School Football team wins tonight they are in the state final for consecutive years. We are up 28 - 3 , 9 minutes to Half . In the downpour rain.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers need to get on it . They have on the Hickory uniforms tonight and are down to the Suns 8 points at half .

----------


## oyarde

My High School team up 35 - 9 in the Third with 3 minutes to the Fourth. Won 35 - 15 , back to the State title game , I think that is 3 years out of four , other time we lost to eventual Champion by a touchdown.

----------


## euphemia

> Ole Miss is making a come-back now folks.


They are in town this weekend to play Vanderbilt.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> They are in town this weekend to play Vanderbilt.


And I will be there to watch...

----------


## oyarde

Michigan State hanging tough today .

----------


## oyarde

Buffalo Bulls travel to Western Michigan . Buffalo would have to channel Beemus Pierce to Coach and play  to be able to keep the deficit to single digits .

----------


## oyarde

LJ Scott rolling over the Buckeyes. Ran the ball 8 consecutive times for the touchdown , they stopped him once . Michigan St 16 - Ohio St 17 , 4:41 to play.

----------


## oyarde

2:12 to go , clock stopped , Ohio St 4th & 8 , punting .

----------


## oyarde

Spartans get sacked , then throw a pick .Game .1:40 remaining Buckeye ball, up 17 - 16 .

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers hold Michigan scoreless in first quarter @ Michigan .

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers ball , trail by 3 points , 8:48  to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers up 7 - 3 with 4 minutes to half . Colorado trailing Washington St by 7 , 10 1/2 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Michigan , 3 and out , Hoosiers get it back with over 2 minutes to Half . Michigan has 111 yards total, 3 points and four penalties .

----------


## oyarde

Oregon ahead of Utah Utes by 3 in the 4th .

----------


## Suzanimal

Dawgs won 21-35

----------


## oyarde

Western Michigan up 14 , guess Buffalo did not get Beemus Pierce .

----------


## MelissaWV

Geaux Gators

----------


## oyarde

> Dawgs won 21-35


Who did they have ?

----------


## CPUd

> Geaux Gators


They earned it today.

----------


## MelissaWV

> They earned it today.


Agreed.  For once I'm impressed by the play instead of just relieved at the win.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Who did they have ?


Ragin' Cajuns

----------


## oyarde

I think the Chattanooga Mocs have Bama .

----------


## oyarde

> Ragin' Cajuns


Poor Louisiana Lafayette , in the division they play in they have Appalachian St , Troy & the Arkansas St Red Wolves .

----------


## CPUd

LOL Austin Peay beating UK right now 13-0.  Don't think it will hold very long though.

----------


## BamaAla

> Agreed.  For once I'm impressed by the play instead of just relieved at the win.


The world is as it should be: Alabama vs. Florida in the SECCG

----------


## oyarde

Hoosiers up on Michigan 10 - 6 , five minutes left in the 3rd . Notre Dame ball , with the lead 24 - 21 over Va Tech in the Third .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Why didn't Michigan State just kick the extra point to tie the game at home?  Not that I wanted them to win, but what a bunch of retards.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Well, I can't really watch the games.  I only have network TV and an antenna.  The TV hardly works when it's windy, and it's fairly windy.

I see however, the ne'er-do-well Indiana is about to lose another one.  And Alabama taking a week off late in the season by playing the usual patsy.  "SEC."  Pffft.  They should have a 32 team playoff.  Have the warm weather teams play in Madison or Iowa City during December.  Even Columbus is cold enough.  Warm weather boys would fold.

I'm still taking Urban Meyer over Nick Satan this January.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

ABC game is OK at W Virginia.   What a yawner.  Good that it's windy out.

----------


## BamaAla

> Well, I can't really watch the games.  I only have network TV and an antenna.  The TV hardly works when it's windy, and it's fairly windy.
> 
> I see however, the ne'er-do-well Indiana is about to lose another one.  And Alabama taking a week off late in the season by playing the usual patsy.  "SEC."  Pffft.  They should have a 32 team playoff.  Have the warm weather teams play in Madison or Iowa City during December.  Even Columbus is cold enough.  Warm weather boys would fold.
> 
> I'm still taking Urban Meyer over Nick Satan this January.


Weather only affects fans! Any starter on any top 5 team is going to be from the south anyway. 

Speaking of which...there is a freaking blizzard happening right now on ESPN UM and Indiana

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Weather only affects fans!



Unless you're drunk and fat.





I once sat in a game only 32 degrees.  My skinny azz was frozen by the end.  I won't go to a game past mid-September.

----------


## oyarde

Michigan wins 20 - 10 with only 6 completions . The two blocked punts helped . Va Tech up 34 -31 over Notre Dame with a minute to go . Colorado up by a touchdown .

----------


## oyarde

Colorado , Wyoming , Va Tech  & Oregon all winners today .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Finally got to actually watch a CU game.  So fun!  38- 24 over Washington State.  QB over 100 yards rushing, 300 yards passing. He also ran for three touchdowns.   

24 straight games now with at least one take-away.  With shocker Utah losing to Oregon.   CU had about  the worst defense in the country just a couple years ago.  One conference win.  Now with a legit shot at the conference title- amazing turn around!  Takes a little off the CU- Utah game next week (Utah is out of the division title pick and it won't be two Top Ten teams playing each other- Utah was #12 today) but CU still needs to win it for the South title (unless USC loses to UCLA later tonight).  It is so fun to be playing meaningful games against ranked teams in November!  Been a very long time for this program.  At the start of this season I would have been happy with a bowl game- but they set their sights higher and are hitting them so far!

Washington/ Washington State will determine the North champ. 

Michigan- Ohio State next week.  Top Five matchup where both teams struggled to win today.

----------


## MelissaWV

So, I know it's not going to last, but...

Alabama is behind by 3 to Chattanooooooooga!

----------


## oyarde

> My prediction for the Ole Miss - Vandy game...  Ole Miss 31, Vandy 10...


I am not gonna hit my prediction of a halftime tie , Vandy up 4 points , 6 minutes to half .

----------


## oyarde

Wake down two scores to Clemson . I thought they would keep it close .

----------


## oyarde

The UTSA Roadrunners put up a fight today .

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Any starter on any top 5 team is going to be from the south anyway.


I was curious and looked this up, because I know Urban cherry picks guys from everywhere, but Ohio pretty much stocks the whole Big Ten with high school talent, and I also know Harbaugh's been fighting with him over here. 

Sure enough, 17 of the 22 starters for Michigan are from the north. 
OH (8), MI (5), NJ, IA, IL, WI

Including Jabril Peppers (NJ), Jourdain Lewis (MI), Taco Charlton (OH), and Jake Butt (OH).

And 17 of the 22 Ohio State starters are from the north.
OH (8), MI (3), NY, PA, MD, IL, NJ, IN

Including Curtis Samuel (NY), Mike Weber (MI), Malik Hooker (PA), Marshon Lattimore (OH), and Gareon Conley (OH).

J.T. Barrett is from Texas, so maybe that explains why he is so awful in bad weather. That said, the way Ohio State looked today, I don't expect them to be a top 5 team after next week anyway.

----------


## BamaAla

> I was curious and looked this up, because I know Urban cherry picks guys from everywhere, but Ohio pretty much stocks the whole Big Ten with high school talent, and I also know Harbaugh's been fighting with him over here. 
> 
> Sure enough, 17 of the 22 starters for Michigan are from the north. 
> OH (8), MI (5), NJ, IA, IL, WI
> 
> Including Jabril Peppers (NJ), Jourdain Lewis (MI), Taco Charlton (OH), and Jake Butt (OH).
> 
> And 17 of the 22 Ohio State starters are from the north.
> OH (8), MI (3), NY, PA, MD, IL, NJ, IN
> ...


Interesting! My comment was tongue in cheek as southern teams and southern athletes seem to dominate. Found this article, pretty cool.

http://www.cleveland.com/datacentral..._the_most.html

Top 10 states for NFL players:
10. South Carolina 
9. New Jersey 
8. Alabama
7. Louisiana 
6. Pennsylvania 
5. Ohio
4. Georgia
3. Texas
2. California
1. Florida

----------


## euphemia

> My prediction for the Ole Miss - Vandy game...  Ole Miss 31, Vandy 10...


Hope you didn't have money on it.  Vandy 38, Ole Miss 17.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Interesting! My comment was tongue in cheek as southern teams and southern athletes seem to dominate. Found this article, pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/datacentral..._the_most.html
> 
> Top 10 states for NFL players:
> 10. South Carolina 
> 9. New Jersey 
> 8. Alabama
> 7. Louisiana 
> ...


I know, I figured as much. I was just wondering because I know for the Buckeyes, Raekwon McMillan is from Georgia and the Bosas are from Florida, so I wanted to see how many of them were from down south these days, but it's still just a few of them. There is more talent in the south, but the midwest has plenty of it too. That national championship team a couple years ago had Cardale Jones, Devin Smith, Jalen Marshall, Darron Lee, Taylor Decker, Doran Grant, and Adolphus Washington all from Ohio go on to play in the NFL, plus others I'm sure.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Illinois place kicker had an easy day Saturday.  They got to receive the kickoff in both halves and since they failed to score, he didn't need to make a single kick the entire game against Iowa.

----------


## BamaAla

> Illinois place kicker had an easy day Saturday.  They got to receive the kickoff in both halves and since they failed to score, he didn't need to make a single kick the entire game against Iowa.


the Buffs are looking legit!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Hope you didn't have money on it.  Vandy 38, Ole Miss 17.


Time to fire that defensive coach...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> the Buffs are looking legit!


Having endured many absolutely horrible seasons and frequent coaching changes (which doesn't help either), they are once again finally fun to watch.  This group of guys who have been there the past three or four years have been through a lot- and never given up. Nobody wanted to go to Colorado to play.  Now this year's recruiting class is rated top 20 and they just had a four star guy switch to them from Ohio State.  https://colorado.rivals.com/news/4-s...te-to-colorado

They kept talking about how the team had been getting better but it was just not showing up in the win column the last few years.  Last year there were four or five games where a single play going the other way would have meant a victory.  Unfortunately they all went the other way. 

Beat Utah next week (at home- Utah lost at home vs Oregon this week) and they are in the Pac12 Championship game. It is exciting to see games which matter at the end of the season!

 If you’re a senior on the roster this was your record coming into the 2016 season: 10-27.

----------


## oyarde

> Having endured many absolutely horrible seasons and frequent coaching changes (which doesn't help either), they are once again finally fun to watch.  This group of guys who have been there the past three or four years have been through a lot- and never given up. Nobody wanted to go to Colorado to play.  Now this year's recruiting class is rated top 20 and they just had a four star guy switch to them from Ohio State.  https://colorado.rivals.com/news/4-s...te-to-colorado
> 
> They kept talking about how the team had been getting better but it was just not showing up in the win column the last few years.  Last year there were four or five games where a single play going the other way would have meant a victory.  Unfortunately they all went the other way. 
> 
> Beat Utah next week (at home- Utah lost at home vs Oregon this week) and they are in the Pac12 Championship game. It is exciting to see games which matter at the end of the season!
> 
>  If you’re a senior on the roster this was your record coming into the 2016 season: 10-27.


27 losses . Ouch . From age 9 to 22 I never lost that many times in two sports combined .

----------


## Zippyjuan

That is why this season is so amazing. From where this team has been....

----------


## euphemia

Trying to figure out where the bowl invitations will be issued.  Looks like the pundits disagree on #4.  Some say Michigan.  Some say Ohio State.  

Some of the lower bowls (which seem to be spawning like mushrooms) are looking interesting.  Our little Music City Bowl seems to be moving up in prestige.  Almost everyone who is putting names out there are saying Iowa and Arkansas.  Thoughts?

----------


## oyarde

> Trying to figure out where the bowl invitations will be issued.  Looks like the pundits disagree on #4.  Some say Michigan.  Some say Ohio State.  
> 
> Some of the lower bowls (which seem to be spawning like mushrooms) are looking interesting.  Our little Music City Bowl seems to be moving up in prestige.  Almost everyone who is putting names out there are saying Iowa and Arkansas.  Thoughts?


Ohio St / Michigan will not matter because they have to play ea other .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Next weekend in fact. Other Top 25 Matchups:

#1 Alabama vs #15 Auburn
#7 Oklahoma vs #10 Oklahoma State
#9 Colorado vs #21 Utah
#13 Florida vs #15 Florida State

There will be more top ranked teams playing each other in conference championship games the week after that.

----------


## oyarde

> Next weekend in fact. Other Top 25 Matchups:
> 
> #1 Alabama vs #15 Auburn
> #7 Oklahoma vs #10 Oklahoma State
> #9 Colorado vs #21 Utah
> #13 Florida vs #15 Florida State
> 
> There will be more top ranked teams playing each other in conference championship games the week after that.


OK - OK State should get you your monies worth .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers won in OT tonight , still sitting @ .500 , I dunno if they can keep getting wins without George , hope so.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Trying to figure out where the bowl invitations will be issued.  Looks like the pundits disagree on #4.  Some say Michigan.  Some say Ohio State.  
> 
> Some of the lower bowls (which seem to be spawning like mushrooms) are looking interesting.  Our little Music City Bowl seems to be moving up in prestige.  Almost everyone who is putting names out there are saying Iowa and Arkansas.  Thoughts?


I have no idea who the SEC will send. The Big Ten, I figure their higher tier bowls will look something like:

Fiesta - Michigan vs. Clemson
Rose - Penn State vs. USC
Orange - Ohio State vs. Louisville
Citrus  - Wisconsin vs. Tennessee
Outback - Nebraska vs. Texas A&M

The Holiday and Music City would come down Iowa or Minnesota. If the season ended today, I would say Minnesota to the Holiday, Iowa to the Music City, but I have a feeling Iowa beats Nebraska this week and could jump up to the Holiday Bowl as a result.

----------


## euphemia

LSU beat Texas A&M in a pretty convincing way.  Way to go LSU!

And then news leaks that LSU has just about sealed a deal with Houston head coach Tom Herman.  I cannot believe that.  Here they have an interim head coach in Ed Ogeron who is now 6-2 and they want Herman?  Ogeron looks to be a Death Valley dream.  He looks like Babe Ruth and talks like a cajun on speed.  The players seem to love him a lot.  They have definitely played well for him.

----------


## BamaAla

> 27 losses . Ouch . From age 9 to 22 I never lost that many times in two sports combined .


Yeah that's tough. In terms of college football, in order to get Alabama to 27 loses, you have to span back 12 years, 2 head coaches, 7 division championships, 4 conference championships, and 4 national championships. My hats off to folks that stick by their team thorough lean years.




> That is why this season is so amazing. From where this team has been....


I'm proud of them. When I was a teenager, Barnett had them rolling and then the wheels just came off the bus. It's nice to see them getting it back As far as recruiting, I would think that college kids would find Boulder an attractive place. 




> LSU beat Texas A&M in a pretty convincing way.  Way to go LSU!
> 
> And then news leaks that LSU has just about sealed a deal with Houston head coach Tom Herman.  I cannot believe that.  Here they have an interim head coach in Ed Ogeron who is now 6-2 and they want Herman?  Ogeron looks to be a Death Valley dream.  He looks like Babe Ruth and talks like a cajun on speed.  The players seem to love him a lot.  They have definitely played well for him.


Some of us remember Coach O at Ole Miss and once you have that image in your head, it's hard to hire him for a premier job. I like the guy, but if I'm staking my career on this hire, which the AD most certainly is, I'm taking the proven commodity in Herman.

----------


## euphemia

The AD at LSU is a handwringer. He couldn't make a decision if his life depended on it. The team likes Oberon.

----------


## BamaAla

> The AD at LSU is a handwringer. He couldn't make a decision if his life depended on it. The team likes Oberon.


Herman was said to be waiting on Texas; LSU hires Orgeron on a full time basis.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports...oach/94468734/

The AD Joe Alleva struck out on Jimbo Fisher and Tom Herman and went with Coach O. If you're happy euphemia, I'm happy; as a Bama fan, I certainly would rather have a guy that went 3-21 in the conference than Jimbo or Herman!

----------


## Suzanimal

Wreck Tech...

----------


## Krugminator2



----------


## euphemia

I have my favorites. Ultimately I want an SEC team to win the championship.  I mainly want LSU to be a good team and play for someone who brings out their best. This is a very talented team. Miles didn't know how to showcase it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Washington beats Washington State for Pac12 North.  If Colorado beats Utah at home, CU- WU for conference championship. If CU loses, it is USC (same record but USC beat CU 21- 17 during the season so they get the tie- breaker). 

Michigan currently ahead of Ohio State 10-7 in the second half.

Texas fires their coach.

----------


## BamaAla

> Washington beats Washington State for Pac12 North.  If Colorado beats Utah at home, CU- WU for conference championship. If CU loses, it is USC (same record but USC beat CU 21- 17 during the season so they get the tie- breaker). 
> 
> Michigan currently ahead of Ohio State 10-7 in the second half.
> 
> Texas fires their coach.


Busy day! 

UL-UK are tied at 31 late in the 3rd

UM is up 10 on OSU late in the third

ROLL TIDE!

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## euphemia

Just want to revisit the LSU thing.  I meet a lot of people who represent for their college teams.  I have never met an LSU fan who wasn't a lot of fun.  Their team represents itself well when they come to town.  Louisiana people in general are fun and relaxed.  The school has a bit of mystery about it, and it appeals to me.

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers retain the Oaken Bucket.

----------


## oyarde

Vanderbilt will win Today .

----------


## euphemia

How 'bout the Dores?  We live close enough to Vanderbilt that we can hear the sound of the Admiral Stadium Stadium horn from our back porch.  It's faint, but we can hear it.  I'm pretty obnoxious about sports, but my very laid back husband is laughing with glee.

----------


## oyarde

Teams that finished strong today , Western Michigan , Air Force , Navy , Kentucky , Washington , Iowa , Memphis , Army , West Virginia , Clemson , Wisconsin , Colorado .

----------


## euphemia

Good Vanderbilt teams have beaten weak Tennessee teams before.  If this score holds up, this might be the first time in my memory that an improving Vanderbilt beats a good Tennessee team.

Anchor down, baby.

----------


## angelatc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRJG5P6-xT0

----------


## oyarde

I was kind of hoping Michigan / Ohio State would end in a tie .

----------


## oyarde

Congratulations to Western Michigan .

----------


## The Gold Standard

After everything that happened today, I can't see how there is much of a change in the playoff top ten. They will drop Michigan below Clemson and Washington, but nothing else was really affected. I guess they could swap Colorado and Oklahoma, but I don't know if a win over Utah is enough to do that. It depends how close they were last week. But looking at this, the Big Ten is a mess.

1. Alabama
2. Ohio State
3. Clemson
4. Washington
5. Michigan
6. Wisconsin
7. Penn State
8. Oklahoma
9. Colorado
10. Oklahoma State

Neither of the two highest ranked Big Ten teams are playing in the conference title game. Alabama can rest their starters if they want against Florida. They are in win or lose. Assuming Clemson stomps Virginia Tech, that's two teams in. Who do you take for the last two spots?

Ohio State beat 8 Oklahoma, 6 Wisconsin, 5 Michigan, and Nebraska that should be near the bottom of the top 25. 

Michigan beat 9 Colorado, 7 Penn State, 6 Wisconsin.

Wisconsin beat LSU who may also be ranked this week since just about the whole bottom half of the top 25 lost this week, Iowa who should be ranked, and Nebraska, and could add a win over 7 Penn State. 

Penn State beat 2 Ohio State and Iowa. They could add 6 Wisconsin. 

Washington has beaten Stanford who will probably be ranked in the lower teens, Utah who may or may not be ranked this week, and they could add a win over 9 Colorado. Let's assume UW wins because I don't see a way Colorado could get in if they win.

If Wisconsin wins, none of them have a resume that should overtake Ohio State, and the Buckeyes beat Wisconsin, so put them in. The committee would probably take Washington over Wisconsin, but Michigan would have superior wins to both of them and also beat Wisconsin. Wisconsin would also have a superior resume to Washington with better wins and their only losses to #2 and #5. There would be bitching if the Big Ten champ is left out, but I figure the playoff would be Alabama, Ohio State, Clemson, Washington.

If Penn State wins, they would also have superior wins to Washington, but the loss to Pittsburgh would hurt them in comparison. But if Penn State wins OSU's conference and beat them on the field, can you leave Penn State out and take Ohio State? There is no reasonable justification for taking Washington over Ohio State, so does that increase the likelihood PSU would get in? Alabama, Clemson, Ohio State, Penn State?

And if they were just going with the best teams, I think Michigan is better than Washington, Penn State, and Wisconsin. They have just about zero chance to get in though.

----------


## oyarde

As far as best teams , you have Alabama , the big ten , and some others

----------


## Zippyjuan

No question about Alabama being the most dominant team this season. 

I am thrilled with the season Colorado has had- and they get to play at least two more games since they beat Utah this week.  Next week- Washington for Pac12 Championship.  Not bad for a team whose defense was ranked #190 or so just two years ago and were 5- 40 in conference games over the previous five seasons and is 8-1 this year. Zero penalties (Utah only had three), four turnovers (but too many dropped balls or they could have had more points).  Special Teams had some weaknesses- one punt returned for a TD and another kickoff returned to our own five which set up an easy score. Only losses were at Michigan (leading in third quarter when QB got hurt) and at USC (again, without our regular starting QB).

----------


## euphemia

i think a lot of teams were surprised this weekend.

----------


## oyarde

The SEC was highly over ranked this year due to previous performances . That should not be the case going forward hopefully , although there were 3 over ranked SEC teams in the last weeks poll. Rumors are that San Jose will be letting go of Coach Caragher . Western Michigan should be in the top 13 or so easily .

----------


## CPUd

> How 'bout the Dores?  We live close enough to Vanderbilt that we can hear the sound of the Admiral Stadium Stadium horn from our back porch.  It's faint, but we can hear it.  I'm pretty obnoxious about sports, but my very laid back husband is laughing with glee.


They were out there all night on West End.

----------


## oyarde

Saturdays game to watch for fans would be Temple / Navy .

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers have a big basketball game tonight with NC .

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers win 76 - 67 , up 12 @ Half , won by 9 . We missed 9 Free Throws or that game could have been put away earlier. We have beat #3 team twice , Kansas & North Carolina . I think the next toughest two should be Butler Dec 17 & Louisville New Years Eve , then Wisconsin three nights later. It would be nice to have 17 wins in when we go to Maryland Jan 10 .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking there is a 7:00 & 9:00 games tonight . Western Michigan / Ohio and Colorado / Washington .

----------


## oyarde

My Hoosiers released Football Coach yesterday . Hated to see that , he just signed a 10 yr contract a yr ago. The Def Coord is new Coach .

----------


## oyarde

Western Michigan up 16 - 7 and the ball , 7:49  to half .

----------


## oyarde

Western Michigan up 26 - 20 with the ball and 12 1/2 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Western Mich up 29 - 23 , Ohio Ball @ own 25  , 1:24 to play.

----------


## euphemia

Mike MacIntyre, head coach at Colorado, is the son of the late George MacIntyre, former head coach at Vanderbilt University.

----------


## oyarde

Western Michigan 13 Wins , 0 losses  , win tonight 29 - 23. Ohio had 37 yards rushing on 22 carries .

----------


## oyarde

Colorado trails by a touchdown @ Half .

----------


## oyarde

Buffalos are gonna have to shore up that run defense if they want to win.

----------


## oyarde

Colorado down three scores . I doubt Washington really has to pass the ball the rest of the way. Washington up 24 - 7 with 38 yards passing.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado's two losses (USC and Michigan) were games where QB Liufau was injured and he was hurt again today (but came back in in the second half).  CU shutting down Washington passing game but unable to stop the run. Liufau had three interceptions the entire regular season- three tonight in the third quarter alone.  Can't blame the game on Liufau being hurt- Washington is just a lot better team.  I was worried about being able to stop the run- they have given up a lot of run yards against teams in other games.  The "great turn around" is about to end.  But who thought Colorado would even be in this game at the start of the season?  

How about that touchdown pass?  Browning trying to avoid a sack and tosses it towards the sideline to seemingly toss it away but his receiver John Ross goes way up in the air for a one handed grab- lands just in bounds and takes it on in for the score.  On the ensuing kickoff, CU is having a good return but fumbles the ball- but their own top running back is able to scoop it up on the bounce and takes it down inside the five.  Unfortunately CU could only settle for a field goal.  34- 10 right now.

----------


## oyarde

I have been pulling for Colorado all year but this beat down has caused them confusion . After going in @ Half down one score and getting the ball in the Third , they throw three picks in the Third , down 24 points with 13 minute to go they are still punting , having quit already .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Very disappointed.  Thought it would be a much closer game than it turned out to be.  We will probably drop a ways in the rankings now (but still our best season in over a decade)

----------


## oyarde

> Very disappointed.  Thought it would be a much closer game than it turned out to be.  We will probably drop a ways in the rankings now (but still our best season in over a decade)


Me too , I was pulling for you , I was not sure they would win but I expected a closer game . Should still get a good Bowl.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Probably the Alamo Bowl.  I think that USC will get the Rose Bowl and Washington in the playoffs.  Washington has come a long ways too in the last couple seasons.  If not for the Colorado story, they might have had the Coach of the Year.  We have come a long ways but tonight were not in Washington's league.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Can't see how 2 loss teams can leap frog Ohio State.  Overall record trumps head-to-head in my book, at least in college.

Meyer is, arguably, the only one who could beat Bama in a title game.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> We have beat #3 team twice , Kansas & North Carolina .



They win those games and lose to IPFW?  Damn.  Must have been early season jitters.  Ha.

I looked that up.  IPFW had a crapload of steals.  7 blocks.

----------


## oyarde

> They win those games and lose to IPFW?  Damn.  Must have been early season jitters.  Ha.
> 
> I looked that up.  IPFW had a crapload of steals.  7 blocks.


The Mighty Mastodons.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Can't see how 2 loss teams can leap frog Ohio State.  Overall record trumps head-to-head in my book, at least in college.
> 
> Meyer is, arguably, the only one who could beat Bama in a title game.


Ohio State is not going to be playing for their conference championship.  Penn State and Wisconsin are.  Penn State does have two losses but in conference it only has one and they already played and beat Ohio State. Ohio State does have an argument to make that they should be ranked ahead of Wisconsin but should Penn State win the game Saturday Penn State has a good argument that they should move ahead of Ohio State. If you lost to a team, it is hard to say you are better than they are. Ohio State has beaten Wisconsin and Michigan but lost to Penn State. Can you deny a conference champion who beat one of the contenders head to head and did not win their conference?  

But if the Nittany Lions win both Ohio State and Penn State could be in the playoffs.  Who knows what the committee will decide.

Washington did what they needed to do.  Michigan seems to be on the outside.  They would have been helped a lot if Colorado had upset Washington.  It would have moved Washington down and Michigan beat Colorado giving it a win over a Top Ten opponent.

----------


## oyarde

Temple up two touchdowns with 17 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

OK and OK State has been entertaining as it should be.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> The Mighty Mastodons.



Hmm; I like it.  













I'd like to see one of those mascot fist fights between the Mastodon's Don and the Crimson Tide's Big Al.

----------


## oyarde

> Hmm; I like it.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mad Anthony Wayne Mastodon wins easily.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Can you deny a conference champion who beat one of the contenders head to head and did not win their conference?



But that's the thing.  Penn State is not the conference champion by the usual standard.  OSU has a better overall record, which has always been the standard in any sport.  Alabama will lose to somebody, but still be ranked higher.  

Anyway, it's all baloney because they're just trying to generate talk and stretch the interest.  The more that people talk, the better the audience.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> The Mad Anthony Wayne Mastodon wins easily.



Heh heh; yeah, he's got the look in his eyes.

----------


## oyarde

I think Western Michigan should move into the top 11 or so .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

And Florida ain't winning that game by a long shot.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Western Michigan in an 8 team playoff for sure.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The Mad Anthony Wayne Mastodon wins easily.


We challenge you to a mascot duel!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> But that's the thing.  *Penn State is not the conference champion by the usual standard.*  OSU has a better overall record, which has always been the standard in any sport.  Alabama will lose to somebody, but still be ranked higher.  
> 
> Anyway, it's all baloney because they're just trying to generate talk and stretch the interest.  The more that people talk, the better the audience.


Isn't the "usual standard" for a conference champion who has the best record in conference games?  They both won the same amount of conference games which means we go to a tie breaker.  First tie breaker is head to head and Penn State beat Ohio State head to head. In a "standard conference" that means Penn State wins the title (for their division- they still have to play the winner of the other division to actually get the title).

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Isn't the "usual standard" for a conference champion who has the best record in conference games?


No.  The standard is better overall record.  That's in all sports.  An NFL team wins it's division with the better overall record, not the best division record.  An MLB team wins it's division with best overall record, not best division record.  An NHL team wins it's division with most points, not best division points.

Indiana Purdue Fort Wayne beat Indiana U in basketball this year.  App State beat Michigan a few years back.  If you use your method, then those upset winners take precedence over their defeated teams in any ranking or playoff picture.

----------


## oyarde

> We challenge you to a mascot duel!


That is some fine looking steaks .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Donated by Ted Turner.  Owner of Ted's Montana Grill and the biggest bison herds in North America.  https://www.tedsmontanagrill.com/locator.html

----------


## oyarde

Bama up 14 , 12 minutes to Half .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No.  The standard is better overall record.  That's in all sports.  An NFL team wins it's division with the better overall record, not the best division record.  An MLB team wins it's division with best overall record, not best division record.  An NHL team wins it's division with most points, not best division points.
> 
> Indiana Purdue Fort Wayne beat Indiana U in basketball this year.  App State beat Michigan a few years back.  If you use your method, then those upset winners take precedence over their defeated teams in any ranking or playoff picture.


It is how the NCAA does it.  If a team beats everybody in their conference, wouldn't you consider them to be the best team in their conference?  If I  beat you, how can you claim you are better than me?

Yeah, the college football playoff rules are arbitrary and don't necessarily make sense.  "Well we beat better teams than you did!"

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> It is how the NCAA does it.


Well, they're going against the grain and an intuitive standard.





> If a team beats everybody in their conference, wouldn't you consider them to be the best team in their conference?


Penn State didn't beat everybody.





> If I  beat you, how can you claim you are better than me?


The Mets pasted the Cubs in head-to-head this year.  Are they World Series Champions?






> Yeah, the college football playoff rules are arbitrary and don't necessarily make sense.  "Well we beat better teams than you did!"


Even if you have win a playoff, somebody could come back and say they were better in the regular season.  It's like two seasons.  But NCAA football is, by far, the worst.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ohio State didn't beat everybody either. They lost a game to Penn State.  Penn State lost a game to Michigan.  Ohio State beat Michigan.  We could go in circles but when two teams play each other head to head you don't get a better test of which is the better team.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Ohio State didn't beat everybody either. They lost a game to Penn State.  Penn State lost a game to Michigan.  Ohio State beat Michigan.  We could go in circles but when two teams play each other head to head you don't get a better test of which is the better team.



Yep, there's really no baseline when you do that.

The really upside down thing is pro leagues NFL, MLB, NHL, NBA have around 30 teams, but they have many more playoff teams.  The NCAA has over 300 teams, but only four in their playoff.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Kinda hard to have a 300 or even 100 team playoff.  Look  how long the NCAA basketball playoffs take.  Imagine the physical beatings of trying to play that many football games. There are proposals to expand the Group of Four but there will always be controversy over who gets in and who is left off.

NCAA is 64 teams which means six additional games for those in the finals. One game a week is an additional month and a half. If you have a conference title game, that could be 19 games in a year. That is about what the NFL plays.

----------


## CPUd

Chattanooga came close to knocking off Sam Houston State.  Would have been nice to see them pull it off.


The next round of FCS will have N. Dakota State vs. S. Dakota State.

----------


## oyarde

> Chattanooga came close to knocking off Sam Houston State.  Would have been nice to see them pull it off.
> 
> 
> The next round of FCS will have N. Dakota State vs. S. Dakota State.


The Dakotas game will be good . Todays big winners are Western Kentucky & Temple .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Kinda hard to have a 300 or even 100 team playoff.  Look  how long the NCAA basketball playoffs take.  Imagine the physical beatings of trying to play that many football games. There are proposals to expand the Group of Four but there will always be controversy over who gets in and who is left off.
> 
> NCAA is 64 teams which means six additional games for those in the finals. One game a week is an additional month and a half. If you have a conference title game, that could be 19 games in a year. That is about what the NFL plays.



Well, I hardly meant 100 teams.  

You could have a 32 team playoff following a nine game regular season.  Or, a sixteen team playoff following a 10 game regular season.  Either way, only the top two teams play a 14 game season.  That is very manageable.  

You seed the teams.  Higher seed plays at home in the first few rounds.  Imagine a warm weather team traveling to Madison or Iowa City in mid-December.  The crowds would be going crazy.  The networks make a lot more money than they're making now.  Everybody cleans up.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Alabama rips it up. 54-16.  Florida had zero net rushing yards in the game.

----------


## oyarde

Wisconsin / Penn St tied @ 28 ea with 4 minutes left in the Third.

----------


## oyarde

Wisconsin Ball , trailing Penn St 31 - 35 , 12 1/2 minutes to play.

----------


## oyarde

Clemson leads by one touchdown with 11 1/2 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Wisconsin ball , trailng by 7 , 5:14 to go .

----------


## oyarde

Badgers 33 yards out from tying it up , 2 1/2 to play.

----------


## CPUd

VT is gonna have a shot to tie it up.

----------


## CPUd

Wisconsin is done.

----------


## oyarde

> Wisconsin is done.


Yep Penn St stopped 'em on 4th and 1 @ the 29 . Game.

----------


## oyarde

Good effort by Va Tech , lose by a touchdown

----------


## oyarde

Maybe Danke will take me to a Bowl Game .

----------


## Danke

> Maybe Danke will take me to a Bowl Game .


Let me think about it...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Well, somebody is going to be left out and lose a crapload of money.

Eight team playoff.

----------


## oyarde

> Well, somebody is going to be left out and lose a crapload of money.
> 
> Eight team playoff.


I think the top 13 , realistically  would be Alabama , Ohio State , Clemson , Washington , Penn St , Michigan,  Oklahoma , Western Michigan , Wisconsin ,West Va , Colorado ,Louisville, OK State . Nobody else is even close to those except maybe USC .So ,  you could go 12 with a play in game .

----------


## euphemia

It's still a subjective system made more subjective because now a small committee makes the decision.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like my Hoosiers and new Head Coach will be going to Santa Clara to play Utah , I dunno who will be running the defense.

----------


## CPUd

Tennessee in the Music City Bowl with Nebraska.
Vandy in the Independence Bowl with NC State.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Playoffs: Alabama vs Washington and Clemson vs Ohio State

Penn State out of playoffs.   Instead playing USC in Rose Bowl.  Colorado playing former Big 12 Conference mates Oklahoma State in Alamo Bowl.   Having seen us play vs Washington, glad we actually aren't in the Rose Bowl vs Penn State. I was worried about our weakness against the run.   First bowl game for Colorado in more than ten years so still an amazing season.  Just not quite Top Ten material.   Coach already hitting the new coach rumors after being named Coach of the Year- Baylor.  Rumors denied.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Looks like my Hoosiers and new Head Coach will be going to Santa Clara to play Utah , I dunno who will be running the defense.


That was a tough draw for IU. That's like the 5th best Pac-12 team against the 8th or 9th best Big Ten team. The Big Ten bowl lineup is always brutal though. This year they get Clemson, Florida State, USC, Western Michigan, Florida, Tennessee, Utah, Washington State, Pittsburgh, and Boston College.

----------


## oyarde

> That was a tough draw for IU. That's like the 5th best Pac-12 team against the 8th or 9th best Big Ten team. The Big Ten bowl lineup is always brutal though. This year they get Clemson, Florida State, USC, Western Michigan, Florida, Tennessee, Utah, Washington State, Pittsburgh, and Boston College.


Yeah , wish we could have gotten BC or Tenn or even Fla State.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Yeah , wish we could have gotten BC or Tenn or even Fla State.


I think Indiana would kill Boston College. I've seen 6-6 Indiana teams before, but this team is really pretty decent. Best Indiana defense I've seen since I was a kid. They can give Utah a fight if they play well, but I don't know if the coach leaving will be a distraction.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Looks like a lot of toilet bowl games.  It seems to me that all the reasons people gave for not having a playoff evaporated. 

One argument was the traditional bowl venues would be gone.  Looks like they did not even stick to that with just four teams.  And sorry, the Fiesta Bowl is not a real bowl.  Fiesta was a crappy car made by Ford, which they're now trying to pawn off on British asexuals in the UK.

Another argument against a playoff with home teams was cold weather.  Well, I see the provincial New Yorkers got a game in Yankee Stadium to pay for that corporate crony project.  

Another argument was not playing too close to the holidays, but I see Middle TN plays in Hawaii Christmas Eve.  I doubt they're taking a red eye back to the mainland.  They've always played around the holidays anyway, so that didn't matter.  They even used to have the Blue-Grey game on Christmas. 

I don't even want to look at who is playing in the Cotton Bowl.  Yeah, talk about traditional venues they did not want to sacrifice.  What a disgrace that bowl became.  But lo and behold, CBS is still clinging to the Sun Bowl for the millionth year.  Guess the guy who signed that crappy contract must be dead by now.  

There is now the Motel 6 Bowl?  Really?  That bed bug haven is now not even a good place to flop for 7 hours.

What happened to any games on New Year's Day?  Teams are traveling for games on Dec. 26, Dec. 24, etc. so they miss Christmas, but no games on New Years?  Instead they put on some outdoor hockey game where the seats are a half mile away from the rink. 

On the plus side, E Michigan gets to go to the Bahamas.  Too bad for Penn State not making the big four.  No, sorry Penn State, not putting the players' names on the jerseys doesn't mean you have some teamwork integrity.  You still get sent to the child molester bowl.

I guess there's a few interesting match-ups in the non-championship games, but it ain't much.  Western Michigan-Wisconsin would have actually been a good second round game in my 32 team playoff proposal.  I would have seeded an undefeated WMU higher, so the Badgers have to go to Grand Rapids.  What a crazy venue that would be.  I must be the only genius who sees this.  They probably have high school interns working for the NCAA now.

I suppose there's some interesting games, but, for the most part, this vindicates why I've never bought cable and never will.

And now my whole cantankerous post concludes with one big......

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like a lot of toilet bowl games.  It seems to me that all the reasons people gave for not having a playoff evaporated. 
> 
> One argument was the traditional bowl venues would be gone.  Looks like they did not even stick to that with just four teams.  And sorry, the Fiesta Bowl is not a real bowl.  Fiesta was a crappy car made by Ford, which they're now trying to pawn off on British asexuals in the UK.
> 
> Another argument against a playoff with home teams was cold weather.  Well, I see the provincial New Yorkers got a game in Yankee Stadium to pay for that corporate crony project.  
> 
> Another argument was not playing too close to the holidays, but I see Middle TN plays in Hawaii Christmas Eve.  I doubt they're taking a red eye back to the mainland.  They've always played around the holidays anyway, so that didn't matter.  They even used to have the Blue-Grey game on Christmas. 
> 
> I don't even want to look at who is playing in the Cotton Bowl.  Yeah, talk about traditional venues they did not want to sacrifice.  What a disgrace that bowl became.  But lo and behold, CBS is still clinging to the Sun Bowl for the millionth year.  Guess the guy who signed that crappy contract must be dead by now.  
> ...


I feel like this sometimes , but then Sat. , I will watch Army / Navy and be cleansed .

----------


## oyarde

> Hmm; I like it.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mastodons at undefeated Notre Dame tonight I think . Kentucky lost to UCLA .

----------


## Jan2017

> Playoffs: Alabama vs Washington and Clemson vs Ohio State


Pac-8 . . . I mean Pac-10 . . . I mean Pac-12 with a team in the playoffs' for first time in this third year of playoffs going against the defending champs.

Colorado preseason predicted as 6th place in Pac12 South, and end up winning the division with a 10-win regular season.
Washington Huskies owned the line of scrimmage but Buffaloes success should help recruiting alot.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Pac-8 . . . I mean Pac-10 . . . I mean Pac-12 with a team in the playoffs' for first time in this third year of playoffs going against the defending champs.


Oregon was in the first playoff.

----------


## Jan2017

> Oregon was in the first playoff.



Ypu're right . . . my bad.  I guess all I remembered was fourth seed Ohio State winning it all - validating the concept for a playoff.
A play-in game in the future (?) for 4 with a 5th seed this year would be Washington v. (Michigan ?)

----------


## Zippyjuan

Pre-season Pac12 poll:




> The media poll has correctly selected the Conference Champion in 29 of 55 previous polls, but only twice in the last nine polls. Following are the results of the preseason media poll (points 6-5-4-3-2-1, first-place votes in parentheses): 
> 
>  	North Division	 	 		 
> 1. 	Stanford (24)	186	
> 2. 	Washington (8)	163	
> 3. 	Oregon (1)	132	
> 4. 	Washington State	112	
> 5. 	California	67	
> 6. 	Oregon State	33	
> ...


Final standings:

North: 
Washington
Washington State
Stanford
Oregon State
California
Oregon

South:
Colorado
USC
Utah
Arizona State
UCLA 
Arizona

This is the first year since expansion that neither Oregon nor Stanford won the title.

----------


## euphemia

The so-called playoff system stinks.  Last year they left TCU out supposedly because they didn't have a conference championship game.  So Ohio State doesn't make their championship game and they get to play for a national championship?  How does that work, exactly?

----------


## oyarde

My High School lost the State Championship game 13 - 16 . I thought we would win , I figured , Hey , 20 points will win it .

----------


## The Gold Standard

> The so-called playoff system stinks.  Last year they left TCU out supposedly because they didn't have a conference championship game.  So Ohio State doesn't make their championship game and they get to play for a national championship?  How does that work, exactly?


That isn't the only criteria they use. In fact, it isn't one at all. It is like a tiebreaker if two teams look close to each other when they rank them.

In 2014, when Baylor and TCU got jumped by Ohio State after the conference championship, when comparing the three, you had a Baylor that had beaten two ranked teams, TCU and Kansas State, and lost to a mediocre West Virginia team, you had TCU who had beaten two ranked teams, Minnesota and Kansas State, and lost to Baylor, and you had Ohio State who had beaten two ranked teams before the championship game, Michigan State and Minnesota, and lost to a mediocre Virginia Tech team. After the conference title game, Ohio State had beaten three ranked teams, had won 11 in a row, was a conference champion, and looked better than TCU and Baylor (they do use the eye test too). If the Big XII had a title game, Baylor would have played in it because they beat TCU, and they would have had the chance to add another ranked win to their resume, and that may or may not have put them above Ohio State who had just beaten a ranked team 59-0.

This year, comparing Ohio State and Penn State, Ohio State beat Big XII champion #7 Oklahoma and Big Ten runner up #8 Wisconsin on the road, #6 Michigan at home, and lost by 3 points on the road to #5 Penn State. Three top ten wins. Penn State had two top ten wins, lost by 3 to 8-4 Pittsburgh and lost by 39 points to Michigan. They weren't close enough for a tiebreaker to matter, even after the conference title game.

----------


## euphemia

So, basically, it was a subjective system based on conference commitment that has been made more subjective because a committee arbitrarily decides who the want to play in a given game and somehow prove one team is the best by some secret standard?  Last year the committee specifically said because TCU did not play in a conference that had a championship game, they would not be considered for the playoff.  There was nothing in the rules that said a conference winner was not eligible without a conference championship game. To then turn around and say Ohio State gets to play for a national championship even though they weren't eligible to play for their conference title is inconsistent.  Conferences are not always the same.  Some are stronger in some years than others, but a champion still needs to beat the other teams they play.  Ohio State did not do that.  They are a good team, but they did not win when it counted.  They should be seen in the postseason, but they should not play for a national title.  If we are going to go by who wins on a week when some team is considered better or worse than they will be four games later, then why bother with conferences at all?

----------


## oyarde

In basketball this evening Notre Dame is up on the Mastodons by about a dozen with about 5 minutes to play , Arizona is up on the Anteaters by 6 with 6 minutes to Half and Duke over Florida @ Half by 10.

----------


## oyarde

Florida Atlantic knocks off Ohio State by 2 .

----------


## euphemia

You know, we could have a separate basketball thread.  That would be awesome.  I love basketball.  Mostly ACC.

----------


## CPUd

> *Heisman Trophy finalists announced*
> Joe Boozell | NCAA.com
> Last Updated - Dec 5, 2016 22:13 EST
> Contact | Archive | RSS
> 
> After a season full of impressive performances, we finally have the list of Heisman Trophy finalists that are headed to New York. They are:
> 
> *QB Lamar Jackson, Louisville*
> 
> ...


http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/ar...ists-announced

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/ar...ists-announced


Just about gotta be one of those first three .

----------


## The Gold Standard

> So, basically, it was a subjective system based on conference commitment that has been made more subjective because a committee arbitrarily decides who the want to play in a given game and somehow prove one team is the best by some secret standard?  Last year the committee specifically said because TCU did not play in a conference that had a championship game, they would not be considered for the playoff.  There was nothing in the rules that said a conference winner was not eligible without a conference championship game. To then turn around and say Ohio State gets to play for a national championship even though they weren't eligible to play for their conference title is inconsistent.  Conferences are not always the same.  Some are stronger in some years than others, but a champion still needs to beat the other teams they play.  Ohio State did not do that.  They are a good team, but they did not win when it counted.  They should be seen in the postseason, but they should not play for a national title.  If we are going to go by who wins on a week when some team is considered better or worse than they will be four games later, then why bother with conferences at all?


Yes, it's subjective. It's always been, and in college football, always will be subjective who gets picked to play for the national championship.

They never said TCU (or Baylor who also finished ahead of TCU that year) didn't make it because they didn't play in a conference championship game. They said the 13th game, or "13th data point", helped Ohio State. It gave them a chance to post an extra impressive win against a good team which gave Ohio State the edge when comparing the three teams. 

Penn State beat Ohio State, Michigan beat Penn State. Ohio State beat Michigan. If Michigan had beaten Iowa, there would have been a three-way tie in their division that would have sent Ohio State to the Big Ten championship game. So because Iowa beat Michigan, that means Ohio State should be disqualified from the playoff? Because Clemson lost to Pittsburgh instead of Louisville, they should be in? Conference championship games are a cash grab, exhibition game. Teams in the same conference don't play the same teams. The playoff was never designed to have them be a play-in game.

Ohio State didn't need the 13th data point. They accomplished enough in 12 games to earn a spot. No other team in the country beat three teams that finished ranked in the top ten. Every other team that was in consideration (except Alabama) lost to lesser teams than Ohio State did. But yes, the whole thing was always meant to be subjective.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Last year they left TCU out....How does that work, exactly?



TCU has the word _Christian_ in their name.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Very sad. He was an amazing guy. Suicide- found in a park with a gun next to him.  http://www.espn.com/college-football...an-salaam-died




> *Rashaan Salaam, former Heisman Trophy-winning running back, dies*
> 
> Rashaan Salaam, who won the Heisman Trophy in 1994, has died, a family spokesperson said Tuesday.
> 
> He was 42.
> 
> Salaam's body was found in a parking lot at Eben G. Fine Park and 911 was called just before 9 p.m. on Monday, according to Boulder Police spokesperson Shannon Cordingly. The park is less than two miles from Folsom Field, where Salaam starred as a running back for the University of Colorado.
> 
> Cordingly said there were no signs of foul play and an autopsy to determine the cause of death will be performed by the Boulder County Coroner's Office. Police told Salaam's mother, Khalada, they suspect suicide after finding a note. She told USA Today Sports, "They said they found a note and would share that with us when we get there."
> ...


Wondering if it may be related to football injuries- either concussions or injury related pain reliever addictions?

----------


## oyarde

On Larry Birds Birthday , the Sycamores are up on # 16 Butler by 4 @ Half .

----------


## oyarde

Sycamore leading scorer Scott has a brother that plays on the Mastodons .

----------


## oyarde

Sycamores win 71 - 72 .

----------


## oyarde

I see Kentucky beat my Crusaders , I was hoping for a really close game @ the end . Valpo put in a good 2nd half but got down too far in the first half .

----------


## euphemia

> Very sad. He was an amazing guy. Suicide- found in a park with a gun next to him.


I saw that and felt sad for you, Zip.  The article I read did not say anything about the gun.  Double sad.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Congratulations to Ole Miss' Evan Engram for winning the 2016 Ozzie Newsome Award, presented to college football’s best tight end by the Touchdown Club of Columbus...

http://www.olemisssports.com/sports/...120716aaa.html

----------


## oyarde

In Basketball ,St Marys knocked off at home by Texas Arlington . Syracuse has lost 3 of 4 .

----------


## oyarde

Army wins and Louisville's Jackson takes the Heismann .

----------


## oyarde

Montana is giving Oregon a good basketball game this evening .

----------


## Jan2017

And back to the gridiron . . .

Minnesota players will not practice and are boycotting the Dec 27 Holiday Bowl match-up against the Washington State Cougars

Big Ten also had Northwestern players with team demands/boycott a few seasons back as I recall.

----------


## euphemia

Why?  I'm sure I read it somewhere but I forgot.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Why?  I'm sure I read it somewhere but I forgot.


There are 10 Minnesota players suspended for the bowl game, and the rest of the team is boycotting in support of the suspended players, I guess. Why they were suspended, no one is saying for sure.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.seattletimes.com/sports/w...ycott-endures/




> *Northern Illinois is next in line for the Holiday Bowl bid if the Minnesota Gophers boycott the game
> *
> 
> The University of Minnesota football team announced Thursday night that it has boycotted all football activities* in protest of the school’s suspensions of 10 players in relation to a Title IX investigation.*
> 
> Senior receiver Drew Wolitarsky said the boycott was a “day by day” matter, but did not rule out the possibility that it might extend to the Gophers’ Holiday Bowl game against Washington State on Dec. 27.
> 
> However, if the boycott continues, the Holiday Bowl will need to find a new team to play the Cougars, and according to multiple reports, including one from ESPN.com’s Brett McMurphy, Northern Illinois of the MAC would be the next team in line for a bowl bid based on NCAA APR scores.
> 
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

More on the "why": http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2016/1...stigation.html





> *Minn. football players 'blindsided' by suspensions after sex assault investigation*
> 
> *Buford, Hardin, Dior Johnson and Tamarion Johnson were suspended earlier this season for violating team rules after a woman accused them of sexual assault. No criminal charges were ever filed and the players were then reinstated. But the woman went to court and took out restraining orders barring the athletes from TCF Bank Stadium. Both sides eventually reached an agreement after the woman testified, detailing a graphic encounter with multiple players.*
> 
> These latest indefinite suspensions are a result of an internal University of Minnesota investigation into the allegations, conducted by the Office of Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action. Some of the 10 Gophers players are facing not just team suspensions but expulsion from the university.
> 
> Buford's father said his understanding is that the number of players grew to double digits because of their proximity to what allegedly happened during the alleged sexual assault. He insists his son will continue to fight.
> 
> "If you can be tried for the same thing -- this is like the 4th different entity -- the more you go at something, the better the success rate is,” Buford said.
> ...

----------


## euphemia

> There are 10 Minnesota players suspended for the bowl game, and the rest of the team is boycotting in support of the suspended players, I guess. Why they were suspended, no one is saying for sure.


In 2007, Florida State was scheduled to come to the Music City Bowl, when news broke of campus-wide academic misconduct.  Pretty much their whole football team was suspended.  They brought players that weren't on the depth chart, and who knows where they came from.  They might have suited up any nerd with a certifiable passing GPA.  They didn't win, but they weren't slaughtered.  Kentucky was the defending champion and media darlings, but they were a bit nervous, too.  They pulled out a win, but they were really better than they showed on the field.

----------


## oyarde

Dankes Gophers . Figures . They had a good season too but they cannot beat my Hoosiers

----------


## Zippyjuan

Minnesota players decided to end their boycott.  http://www.cbssports.com/college-foo...at-to-boycott/




> As a team, we understand that what has occurred these past few days, and playing football for the University of Minnesota, is larger than just us. ...
> 
> We now ask that you, the members of the media, our fans, and the general public hold all of us accountable for ensuring that our teammates are treated fairly, along with any and all victims of sexual assault. We also ask that the public dialogue related to the apparent lack of due process in a university system is openly discussed and evaluated.
> 
> As football players, we know that we represent this University and this state and that we are held to a higher standard. We want to express our deepest gratitude to our coaching staff and so many others for their support during this difficult time, and we hope that our fans and community understand why we took the actions that we did.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are for the well-being of the woman involved in the original incident, and for our 10 teammates to ensure that they are treated fairly. We look forward to representing the University of Minnesota and the state of Minnesota in the Holiday Bowl in a way that makes all of you proud.

----------


## oyarde

In Basketball today , I am expecting big games from the Jaspers and South Florida . My Hoosiers have a very tough game @ 5:00 .

----------


## oyarde

Houston up 10 - 0 early over San Diego St.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Nooo!   Colorado Defensive Coordinator Takes Job With Oregon-  this could have a huge impact on Colorado for the future.  Jim Leavett came here in 2015- just after a season where Colorado's defense was ranked #120 in the country and is now #8 after just two seasons with him.  Defense has been a major part of Colorado's "Rise" as they have called their climb back into being a ranked football team. 

http://www.espn.com/college-football...ve-coordinator




> When Leavitt arrived at Colorado in 2015, the Buffs were coming off a season in which they* ranked No. 120 nationall*y by giving up 6.6 yards per play. This season, Colorado has climbed to* No. 8 in the national rankings*, allowing only 4.7 yards per play. The Buffs are* tied with Michigan and Ohio State for the national lead in pass defense*, allowing 5.4 yards per attempt.
> 
> This is all welcome news for Oregon, which allowed 41.4 points and 518 yards per game in 2016, both the third-worst figures in the nation.


Colorado defense has had issues against the run though- as their game against Washington for the Pac12 Championship clearly showed. CU lose eight starters on defense after this season.




> Leavitt served as the San Francisco 49ers' linebackers coach under Jim Harbaugh from 2011 to 2014.

----------


## oyarde

UTSA lost first ever Bowl by 10 points .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Houston up 10 - 0 early over San Diego St.


Aztecs came to life in the second half.  Trailing 10-6, they scored 28 unanswered points to finish it 34- 10. San Diego State only had one first down in the first quarter- and that was on a penalty. 

 Running back Donnel Pumphrey broke the NCAA career rushing record with 115 yards in the game (he had one after the first quarter) and 6,405 in his career. For the year he had 2,133 which is all time Top Ten for a season.  He was not included in the finalists for the Heisman Trophy.   Incredibly the team also had a 1,000 yard rusher too- Rashaad Penny- making them the first team with a 1,000 and 2,000 yard rusher on the same team in the same season.

Aztecs finish the season 11-3 and will probably end the season ranked for the first time since 1977.

----------


## oyarde

Louisville - Kentucky basketball tonight.

----------


## oyarde

This Popeyes Bahamas Bowl has been excellent , a team who has not been in 30 years and a team that has never been .

----------


## oyarde

Northern Kentucky Norse hanging tough today . Navy will have hands full today . Old Dominion gets tenth win . Eastern Michigan played well .

----------


## oyarde

Navy put up a great fight .

----------


## oyarde

Muh Hoosiers play Wed,

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is 7 Hurricanes to miss bowl for grades.

----------


## oyarde

Rainbow Warriors trail by 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Middle Tenn has been outscored 38 - 7 since the 9:48 mark in the First , trail Hawaii 38 - 21, early in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

Middle Tenn putting up a fight , cut it to 10 points with 10 minutes left.

----------


## oyarde

Dagger ! Hawaii scores with 3 1/2 to go , up 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Hawaii scores season high 52 in Aloha bowl , up 52 - 35 with 2 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like 1043 total yards with 50 seconds remaining .

----------


## oyarde

I think game of the day will be NC State / Vandy , two teams much better than the records they have .

----------


## oyarde

Mississippi State was , well , most unimpressive. UConn fires Coach .

----------


## oyarde

Maryland loses by 6 after spotting BC a 23 point lead in the 3rd . BC kicker missed two XP's and a FG.

----------


## oyarde

I think Vandy must go 4 downs rest of the way , 16 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vandy getting back in , down 11 with 10 1/2 to play.

----------


## oyarde

If Vandy can hold NC State scoreless , they will go for Two on the next touchdown they get .

----------


## oyarde

Muh Pacers are stinking it up early in Chicago.

----------


## oyarde

Wake up on Temple 31 - 17 in the Third , Temple driving .

----------


## oyarde

Next up , Dankes Golden Gophers and Washington ST.

----------


## oyarde

Late tonight , Boise St.

----------


## oyarde

Wake wins 34 - 26 . Temple fought back , once down 31 - 7 three minutes before Half .

----------


## oyarde

Golden Gophers up 10 - 6 , 17 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Washington State at 40 yards rushing in the Fourth Quarter . Gopher Ball 14 1/2 to play , Gophers up 10 - 6 .

----------


## oyarde

3 1/2 to go , 15 punts in the game . Wash St 4th & 6 at midfield .

----------


## oyarde

Gophers up 17 - 6 , 2 minutes remaining . Wash St ball . Not enough time left , Dankes Golden Gophers will prevail.

----------


## oyarde

Boise throws another pick at the Baylor 1 yard line , trailing 14 - 3 , 7 1/2 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Boise loses it on downs at Baylor 5 yd line , still down two scores .Third quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Muh Hoosiers basketball team let me down , lost Big Ten home opener .  My football team must beat Utah today . We are down 10 - 7 with the ball halfway through the first quarter due to a fumble at our own 16 . They need to DO Something .

----------


## oyarde

Crap , we finally put a good drive together then fumble @ the Utah 4 yd line .

----------


## oyarde

Well we gave them points turning it over on our 16 and lost points turning it over on the utah 4 , but with 4 1/2 minutes to half we are only down one score and have the ball , so I will take it .

----------


## oyarde

Tie game , Hoosiers 17 , Utes 17 ,1:38 to half , after all the gifts we gave we have clawed back with a 36 yard touchdown pass from our Wildcat QB who has said he will not play next yr due to  career concussions , so this is his last game .

----------


## oyarde

Defense kept us in there in the first half , Utah punted 3 times , Hoosiers had 4 sacks and a Pick .

----------


## oyarde

Ten minutes to play , Hoosiers up 24 - 23 .

----------


## oyarde

Dang , lost by Two , ran out of time , missed a 40 yard FG with 5 minutes to go , needed about 15 more yards at the end to get into FG range for another try for the win, ran out of time .

----------


## oyarde

Congrats today to Northwestern , big win over a pretty good team . I went 4 - 1 the past two days on games so I guess I can spring for some beer Friday .

----------


## Jan2017

Buffaloes honor No.19 with helmet decals tonight vs. their former Big-12 rival Cowboys
in the UColorado's first game since the passing of Rashaan Salaam on December 5.

4 months ago no one could have guessed on this start of New Years weekend that they face an 11-win season.

I am gonna try to livestream starting at 7pm Mountain Time at a link at the NCAA website :
http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/ar...ame-time-alamo

----------


## oyarde

South Florida up 11 in the 3rd.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Buffaloes honor No.19 with helmet decals tonight vs. their former Big-12 rival Cowboys
> in the UColorado's first game since the passing of Rashaan Salaam on December 5.
> 
> 4 months ago no one could have guessed on this start of New Years weekend that they face an 11-win season.
> 
> I am gonna try to livestream starting at 7pm Mountain Time at a link at the NCAA website :
> http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/ar...ame-time-alamo


Thanks for the link. Not showing locally in San Diego and I cut my cable.  Go Buffs!

Won't work for me.  Requires cable provider offering WatchESPN. Guess I am limited to Game Tracker.

Coroner rules Salaam death suicide: http://www.espn.com/college-football...laam-shot-head




> It was also noted in the coroner's report that Salaam's family was offered the chance to test him for chronic traumatic encephalopathy, or CTE, before the autopsy, but the family declined. The presence of CTE has been linked to the suicide deaths of a number of athletes including former NFL players Junior Seau and Dave Duerson.
> 
> Salaam's brother, Jabali Alaji, told USA Today in December that* Salaam had "all the symptoms" associated with CTE*. He also told the newspaper Salaam's brain was not donated for evaluation for CTE because of the family's Muslim faith. Muslim burial rituals call for burial within days of death and forbid desecration of the body.
> 
> Salaam won the Heisman Trophy in a season in which the Buffaloes finished No. 3 in the final Associated Press poll. He rushed for 2,055 yards and 24 touchdowns that season and also won the Walter Camp and Doak Walker awards.


If Colorado wins the Alamo Bowl, they will tie their record for most season wins with eleven- and that happened when Salaam played for CU in 1994.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.espn.com/college-football...dwards-dies-86




> *LaVell Edwards, who coached BYU for nearly 30 years, dies at 86*
> 
> College Football Hall of Famer LaVell Edwards, who coached the BYU Cougars for 29 seasons, died Thursday at the age of 86 from complications after breaking his hip, his wife said.
> 
> Patti Edwards told the Provo Daily Herald that her husband suffered the injury on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Edwards led BYU to national prominence with his dynamic passing offenses and became one of the most successful coaches in college football history. He won the 1984 national championship during his tenure from 1972 to 2000, and he had an* overall record of 257-103-3* with the Cougars. He ranks *seventh all-time in FBS coaching victories and second behind Joe Paterno among those who coached at just one school during their career.*
> 
> He received *national coach of the year awards in 1979 and 1984, and he coached 1990 Heisman Trophy-winning quarterback Ty Detmer among his 34 All-Americans*.
> ...

----------


## oyarde

South Carolina makes big comeback to push game to OT .

----------


## oyarde

Penn St to suspend two starters from Rose Bowl .

----------


## oyarde

Arkansas up 17 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Arkansas was up 24 to nothing- now trails 28- 24 in the early 4th quarter.

----------


## Jan2017

> Thanks for the link. Not showing locally in San Diego and I cut my cable.  Go Buffs!
> 
> Won't work for me.  Requires cable provider offering WatchESPN. Guess I am limited to Game Tracker.


Yep I'm not a cable subscriber or going to give out credit card for free live streams either -
Colorado misses 47 yard FG wide left, so first quarter ending 3-0

----------


## oyarde

Colorado trails 17 - 0 , 7 minutes to half .

----------


## oyarde

Colorado looks bad so far today .

----------


## oyarde

> Arkansas was up 24 to nothing- now trails 28- 24 in the early 4th quarter.


35  unanswered second half points for Va Tech for the win for win # 10 this season .

----------


## oyarde

4th & Goal from the 5 with 11 minutes to play down four touchdowns and a FG , I think I would have taken the FG then kicked on onside kick . You can pretend you are only down four touchdowns if you convert all of the two point conversions but that is poor thinking because that is not happening . Colorado has to go four downs rest of the way down 5 scores , every first down they give up is a nail in the coffin .

----------


## oyarde

Now they would only be down 21 with 5 minutes to play had they taken that chip shot FG . They are on the board , trail 8 - 31 .

----------


## oyarde

Well , poor performance , not really ready to play against a very good team , but still a big year for Colorado with 10 wins . The fans should be pleased at the improvement .

----------


## Zippyjuan

CU was probably hurt by the loss of their defensive coordinator who left to go to Oregon.  When he came just two years ago, CU was 120th in the country in defense.  In the regular season, they were Top Ten this year.  Next season will be tougher.  Not only without him but eight starters who were with CU for four years are going to be gone as well as Lufau at QB though freshman Montez has looked good when he played.  Also seems to show that the Pac12 was not that strong though CU can be very proud of what they accomplished this year- especially compared to the previous four or more seasons.  First bowl game in a decade. Top 20 team?  Maybe.  Top Ten? Not yet.  Recruiting class ranked Top 20 so future looks good.

----------


## oyarde

Air Force puts up 17 in the Third quarter , takes control .

----------


## oyarde

Big basketball game tomorrow  , my Hoosiers and # 6 Louisville .

----------


## oyarde

Michigan 39 yards from a lead in the 4th.

----------


## oyarde

Wow . Michigan doomed themselves giving up that 66 yard kickoff return .

----------


## oyarde

With 16 minutes to play , Michigan went for Two instead of kicking the one . It will cost them the game if the cannot come up with a FG in 36 seconds .

----------


## oyarde

Pretty interesting , a consistently highly over ranked FSU team that was never, ever remotely close to a legit top 20 team all year beats #6 Michigan by 1 ( 33 - 32 ) behind a first quarter where they jumped out to a 17-3 lead .

----------


## Krugminator2

Michigan lost three games by a combined 5 points.

----------


## Jan2017

> CU was probably hurt by the loss of their defensive coordinator who left to go to Oregon. 
> . . .
> Recruiting class ranked Top 20 so future looks good.


NCAA or even Pac-12 should have some rule . . . 
the Pac-12 South winner Defensive Coordinator doesn't stay for the post-season bowl game, it makes the conference look bad.

----------


## BamaAla

Roll Tide!

----------


## euphemia

This is what you get when a committee pretends to have a playoff.  The Clemson game is not a semifinal, because Ohio State did not do what it needed to do to be eligible for this game.  The justification is that Ohio State is getting skunked, so far.

Sidebar:  The solution for the unsportsmanlike conduct is for every team to bring angry grandmothers with big purses who get preferred spots along the sidelines.  An unsportsmanlike penalty means the player has to run the gauntlet and the grandmas can take their best shots.  If any of my grandchildren acted in an unsportsmanlike way and I found out, I would be on the phone to them the very next day.  If it happened again, I would be on the next plane, and I would walk around with them and hold their hands, because they obviously didn't learn how to act when they were little.  Grandma shaming at its finest.

----------


## angelatc

WTF?

----------


## Suzanimal

> WTF?


Improper ball handling.

----------


## BamaAla

> WTF?


I think we call that sexual assault.

----------


## oyarde

My pre season #1 would be clemson and then Alabama. Thats how it ends up , Alabama - Clemson title game.Clemson is 3 - 0 all time against OSU in bowl games . OSU , Alabama and Clemson are the teams with multiple appearances now I think in the 4 playoff format . Buckeyes were last shut out in a Bowl game in the 1920 Rose Bowl . Clemsons third shutout of the year which leads everyone .

----------


## Jan2017

> WTF?





> Improper ball handling.


a _very_ personal foul

----------


## oyarde

> WTF?


310 lb Soph Defensive Lineman from Mass.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty good Cotton Bowl .

----------


## oyarde

Penn St trails by 13 after 1 .

----------


## oyarde

Penn St on the board , trail 13 - 7 . Not bad considering they turned it over twice .

----------


## oyarde

Penn St trails 14 - 20 with 8 1/2 minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

SC 27 , Penn St 21  , 54 seconds to Half . Total of 525 yards of offense so far .

----------


## oyarde

Barkley 79 yard touchdown run , Penn St up 28 - 27 .

----------


## oyarde

25 1/2 minutes to play , Penn St up 42 - 27 .

----------


## oyarde

So cal touchdown and two point conversion , cuts it to 35 - 42 , Penn St ball , 6 1/2 left in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

I think next touchdown will make it highest scoring Rose Bowl ever . I remember in '68 my Hoosiers lost 14 - 3 to SC and OJ . We played defense .

----------


## oyarde

SC middle linebacker ejected , Penn St runs the ball twice from SC 24 , in for the touchdown , Penn St up 49 - 35 , 17 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

After 3 quarters , 869 yards of offense , SC about to punt 4th & 14 from own 18 , trailing 14 points , that will have to be the last USC punt .

----------


## euphemia

This has been one of the better bowl games.  It was good last year, too.  Nonstop action all the way.

----------


## oyarde

Penn St ball , up 7 , 8 minutes to play

----------


## oyarde

Tie game 49 -49 , Penn St ball , a minute to play .

----------


## oyarde

Penn St throws pick , SC kicks game winning FG , wins 52 - 49 .

----------


## oyarde

SC finishes with 10 wins like Wisconsin, Penn St 11 wins  & Western Michigan 13 wins

----------


## euphemia

The Sugar Bowl has some big boys playing.  Some of them are as big as you and me and a third grader.  And the turf in the Super Dome looks like Easter grass.  

My husband just thought he was going to trick me.  His trivia question:  Bob Stoops has a brother who coaches in the SEC.  What team?

My answer:
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x

Kentucky

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I think next touchdown will make it highest scoring Rose Bowl ever . I remember in '68 my Hoosiers lost 14 - 3 to SC and OJ . We played defense .


One blogger on ESPN noted that there were more points scored by both teams in that game than the LA Rams scored in their first entire season after moving back to the West Coast.

----------


## oyarde

> One blogger on ESPN noted that there were more points scored by both teams in that game than the LA Rams scored in their first entire season after moving back to the West Coast.


Probably more than the Rams score in the first 6 or 7 games next yr too.

----------


## oyarde

Indian Territory 28 , Auburn 13 , 17 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Auburn QB's 7 of 17 for 60 yards , down 35 - 13 with 12  1/2 minutes to play  and the ball . I am calling it for Oklahoma .

----------


## oyarde

Golden Gophers have most wins in 13 years . Fire Coach . Minnesota currently ranks last in the Big 10 in recruiting , this will hurt them . Signing day in about a month .

----------


## JusticeBob

That rose bowl game was awesome!  Thought Penn State would get the win but it didn't happen.  USC gonna be a force in 2017!

----------


## oyarde

Number 1 Villanova probably gets first loss tonight at hands of Butler .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That rose bowl game was awesome!  Thought Penn State would get the win but it didn't happen.  USC gonna be a force in 2017!


If USC had not played (and lost to) Alabama in their first game of the season, they would have been Pac12 South Champions and played Washington for the conference title (instead of Colorado) whom they had already beaten 26- 13.  They could have been in the playoffs.

----------


## Jan2017

> If USC had not played (and lost to) Alabama in their first game of the season, they would have been Pac12 South Champions and played Washington for the conference title (instead of Colorado) whom they had already beaten 26- 13.  They could have been in the playoffs.


I'll agree USC v 'bama was a heck of a start to the season of course -
and Colorado lost their big non-conference match-up to Michigan - so both were a one loss team already by the start of conference play.

But then the Trojans promptly lost to Stanford and Utah in Pac-12 play, but beat the Buffs 21-17 in LA in October.
_If_ Colorado had lost a second conference game (they beat Stanford 10-5 and UCLA 20-10) in a three way tie breaker I think Pac12 South would have gone to Utah (?)

At least now, Colorado can do some serious recruiting in southern California/San Fernando Valley/Orange County with only that one regular season conference loss to USC.

----------


## oyarde

Muh Hoosiers basketball finally showing a little life today , so far . Last I checked , Bama was 6 1/2 point favorites , same game last yr they won by 5 , so I would take the points

----------


## oyarde

Big basketball game today , Purdue & Wisconsin .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colorado gives coach Mike MacIntyre a contract extension and a raise after their best season in over a decade.  Old contract was through 2018 and paid him $2 million a year- one of the lower salaries in the Pac12.  New deal is for $3.25 million average a year through 2021 and puts him in the top half of the conference. Colorado had the biggest turnaround from one season to the next in Conference history.  http://www.dailycamera.com/sports/ci...xtension-raise

CU needs to also hire a new defensive coordinator as theirs left for Oregon.

----------


## oyarde

Faulk & Manning enter college football hall of fame .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Alabama ahead at the half.  Looks like SEC will be on top again...

----------


## oyarde

Clemson trails by 3 with 22 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Clemson trails by 3 with 12 1/2 minutes to play . Clemson ball .

----------


## oyarde

Clemson ball , 9 minutes to go , trail by 3 .

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr Animal rooting for Alabama. I'm pulling for Clemson just to spice things up.

----------


## oyarde

Clemson ball , trail by 3  , 6 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Clemson in the Red zone .

----------


## oyarde

Clemson 28 , Alabama 24 , 4 1/2  minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Clemson 451 yards , 91 rushing ( net )

----------


## oyarde

Now , it should be Alabama throwing incompletions and forgetting to run ......

----------


## CPUd

both defenses are worn out

----------


## oyarde

Clemson has two minutes to answer  , down 3  ( 28 - 31 )

----------


## Keith and stuff

This is a very close game  Not great defense, but that's what I expect in college football. It was nice to see AL finally fall behind, if only for a couple minutes.

----------


## oyarde

At the Bama 9 for the win .......

----------


## oyarde

Watson  420 yards passing , 3 TD's , 1 TD Rushing , 43 yards rushing , four receivers over 90 yards each . Clemson 35 Alabama 31

----------


## oyarde

> Mr Animal rooting for Alabama. I'm pulling for Clemson just to spice things up.


The over on that game was 51 , so , like taking candy from a baby for me . Just pd for Mrs O's B day gift

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Roll tears.  SEC down.  ACC rules!  Clemson woo hoo!!!!!

----------


## CPUd

> Watson  420 yards passing , 3 TD's , 1 TD Rushing , 43 yards rushing , four receivers over 90 yards each . Clemson 35 Alabama 31


Future QB for the Browns, maybe 49ers.

I hope the Titans use their 5th overall pick on Mike Williams.  They could trade up into the 2nd round to get Marlon Humphrey, too.

----------


## BamaAla

Congrats to Clemson! That one hurt...bad.

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Suzanimal;6395446]Mr Animal rooting for Alabama. I'm pulling for Clemson just to spice things up.[/UOTE]

A guy from Buffalo cheering for Bama ....... hard to picture . I am not sure Buffalo native Bemus Pierce  ( Carlisle College 1894 - 1897 ) would approve  . In 1899 Chicago and Sewanee were undefeated . Harvard and Princeton were thought to be two of the best . Sewanee , with 13 players made a 6 day road trip with five games , all shutout wins over Ole Miss , Texas A & M , LSU , Texas and Tulane .

----------


## oyarde

The Carlisle Indians had about a .650 winning percentage from 1893 to 1917 .

----------


## oyarde

When I am gone I worry there will be no one to help you all with 1890's football trivia .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

That was a bit of a surprise. Even though our Ole Miss quarterback Chad Kelly chose Clemson to win I still thought it was going to be Alabama right up to those last few minutes.  Even though SEC lost I'm secretly kinda glad Alabama got put in their place.  Ain't no one but Ole Miss beat them in the last few years so I guess now Clemson can make the same claim...

----------


## CPUd

This game was going to the team who had the ball last.  Clemson was smart to let the clock run down in the end, and also do the onside kick.  I would not have wanted Alabama with the ball even for 1 second.

----------


## Jan2017

Last second touchdown . . .

----------


## Suzanimal

[QUOTE=oyarde;6395471]


> Mr Animal rooting for Alabama. I'm pulling for Clemson just to spice things up.[/UOTE]
> 
> A guy from Buffalo cheering for Bama ....... hard to picture . I am not sure Bemus Pierce  ( Carlisle College 1894 - 1897 ) would approve  . In 1899 Chicago and Sewanee were undefeated . Harvard and Princeton were thought to be two of the best . Sewanee , with 13 players made a 6 day road trip with five games , all shutout wins over Ole Miss , Texas A & M , LSU , Texas and Tulane .


Mr Animal has formula for who he roots for. If his alma mater, the Buff State Bengals, had been playing, he would root for them. 

Here's the order in which he roots for teams

1. Buffalo teams
2. New York teams - NOT teams that have New York in the name but play in New Jersey. That pisses him off, don't get him started. WITH THE EXCEPTION of the New York Islanders. He hates them. He says they play dirty because they injured a Sabres player back in the 1970s. Mr Animal is committed to his sports grudges.
3. Georgia teams 
4. Teams that are good for business - Case in point, Alabama. (exceptions are the Dallas Cowboys, Miami Dolphins, and New York Islanders. Mr Animal will not sell his soul and root for those teams for any amount of money)
5. Teams whose win will help one of his favorite teams - with the above exceptions.

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Suzanimal;6395526]


> Mr Animal has formula for who he roots for. If his alma mater, the Buff State Bengals, had been playing, he would root for them. 
> 
> Here's the order in which he roots for teams
> I see his point about the Cowboys. I have hated them since they beat my Vikings in an NFC Championship game on a hail mary , plus there is Jerry Jones . LOL
> 1. Buffalo teams
> 2. New York teams - NOT teams that have New York in the name but play in New Jersey. That pisses him off, don't get him started. WITH THE EXCEPTION of the New York Islanders. He hates them. He says they play dirty because they injured a Sabres player back in the 1970s. Mr Animal is committed to his sports grudges.
> 3. Georgia teams 
> 4. Teams that are good for business - Case in point, Alabama. (exceptions are the Dallas Cowboys, Miami Dolphins, and New York Islanders. Mr Animal will not sell his soul and root for those teams for any amount of money)
> 5. Teams whose win will help one of his favorite teams - with the above exceptions.


I see his point about the Cowboys

----------


## Suzanimal

> I see his point about the Cowboys


He hates them for beating the Bills in some important game years ago, I think. It's hard to keep up with his sports grudges.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> He hates them for beating the Bills in some important game years ago, I think. It's hard to keep up with his sports grudges.


I have many sports grudges, it's just that I can't remember them anymore...

----------


## CPUd

Speaking of grudges, WTF was Steve Spurrier doing on the field during the coin toss between 2 teams he used to beat the crap out of?  They were all booing him.

----------


## oyarde

> Speaking of grudges, WTF was Steve Spurrier doing on the field during the coin toss between 2 teams he used to beat the crap out of?  They were all booing him.


His " just got elected to college Hall of Fame tour " .

----------


## oyarde

> He hates them for beating the Bills in some important game years ago, I think. It's hard to keep up with his sports grudges.


They beat muh Vikings in an NFC Championship game one yr on a hail mary and denied me my Super Bowl win and they have Jerry Jones . That is equivalent to getting the clap from yer girlfriend.

----------


## oyarde

Michigan's Peppers declares for NFL draft .

----------


## Suzanimal

> They beat muh Vikings in an NFC Championship game one yr on a hail mary and denied me my Super Bowl win and they have Jerry Jones . That is equivalent to getting the clap from yer girlfriend.


Yeah, Mr A hates Jerry Jones but he begrudgingly admits they had one of the (what he considers) greatest quarterbacks ever. I forgot his name. He went on and on about quarterbacks the other night and he lost me in the first sentence. I smiled and pretended to listen, though.

----------


## oyarde

Muh Hoosiers basketball team is hanging tough on the road in Maryland so far tonight .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Man, Clemson sure cut that last play close.

And speaking more of grudges, I once saw guests Tommy Lasorda and Reggie Jackson on Monday Night Baseball.  This was just a few years ago, but you could tell Lasorda was still mad at Jackson for the ball that hit Jackson's leg between first and second.  This was the 1978 World Series and I will bet Lasorda is still mad.  Just like Madden with the Immaculate Reception.  LOL

----------


## oyarde

Senior Bowl was hard to watch with those uniforms .

----------


## Jan2017

> Senior Bowl was hard to watch with those uniforms .


Post reminds me of the old, classic College All-Star game with the top draftees played as the first pre-season game 
vs. the Super Bowl Champs in August.

I think it was a great game for fans, but money too big now to have No. 1 picks miss a couple weeks with their new pro teams I guess.

----------

